# Is John Cena Winning You Guys Over With His Promos Lately ?



## wrestlinn00bz (Feb 22, 2011)

No hes been pissin me off. Last night for example. He was serious during the one promo. Thats cool. But then he came out all snarky and smilein. Then The Rock said he was going to "rip his throat out" how the fuck does that not piss you off in the slightest ??? Then AFTER rock left he started selling shit. Like Cena I hope u get your fucking teeth kicked in.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

No, he isn't. Cena is cheesier as ever with his no selling of Rock's promos.


----------



## Chi Town Punk (Mar 4, 2012)

Yes.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

No.

He's proved that after ten years in the biz he still knows fuck all about it.


----------



## RabbiVon (Sep 16, 2009)

Ive actually begun to hate him more and more every time he talks


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I never thought I would ever say that but I absolutly love Cena right now.


----------



## IAmLegend12.21.12 (Jan 24, 2012)

]THE ZOMBIE FROM ECW​


----------



## Majinangelo (Jun 28, 2011)

He didn't really need to win me over to be honest. I was perfectly fine with him winning the WM28 match since it was announced. I wish this feud were more about Cena trying to cement his legacy and trying to prove himself as one of the greats, though. However, I understand there must be something on the line for the Rock too. With more and more people believing he lost it, it should get this feud more heat. There's still three weeks until Wrestlemania after all.


----------



## nevereveragainu (Nov 22, 2011)

IAmLegend12.21.12 said:


> The Rock is arguably one of the best guys on the mic to ever work for the WWE and with that being said, John Cena is making The Rock look like The Zombie from ECW on the mic. John Cena just looks like a completely different guy since this Rock & Cena feud started. Of course he still the same guy in the ring but on the mic he seems alot edgier then ever considering the PG thing. So Is John Cena Winning You Guys Over With His Mic Work ?


they're never gonna let the rock go all out when he isnt there for life like cena is, so they cant risk it, restrain Rock so that Cena's straw grabbing might have weight to the weak minded


----------



## JERIPUNK (Nov 19, 2009)

IAmLegend12.21.12 said:


> The Rock is arguably one of the best guys on the mic to ever work for the WWE and with that being said, John Cena is making The Rock look like The Zombie from ECW on the mic. John Cena just looks like a completely different guy since this Rock & Cena feud started. Of course he still the same guy in the ring but on the mic he seems alot edgier then ever considering the PG thing. So Is John Cena Winning You Guys Over With His Mic Work ?


FUCK NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Munji (Feb 9, 2011)

No.


----------



## wdotym (May 29, 2011)

won me over anyway cause hes right


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

Nope.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

No, but he has been owning Rock for the last three weeks. Can't say I'm happy about it personally, but I guess this is WWE's way of balancing out how they had Rock own Cena for last year entirely. I'm fine with it for now, but hopefully we see the table turn back in Rock's favor at some point before Mania.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

PacoAwesome said:


> No, he isn't. Cena is cheesier as ever with his no selling of Rock's promos.


Gonna have to agree with this. Cena not selling the feud at all is cringe worthy beyond anything. I won't lie thou, Cena has been dominating the Rock, I figured with all the owning the Rock has been doing to Cena till now, Cena should at least get his in. But Cena just looks like a silly goof.


----------



## Sgt Lampshade (Mar 17, 2010)

All he is doing is irritating me beyond belief. 

For someone who "really" wants this match to happen, he's doing an atrocious job of selling the feud.


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

I hate him even more.

His no-selling of Rock's promos, especially the live ones, is really starting to get on my nerves.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

RabbiVon said:


> Ive actually begun to hate him more and more every time he talks


This. 

I didn't mind him a few months or so ago. Now I genuinely hope he gets his teeth kicked in. The way he was interrupting The Rock was just fucking disrespectful, you don't do that when someone is trying to cut a serious promo. I hope Rock is as stiff as hell with him at Mania and teaches him a lesson.


----------



## Foz (Jul 21, 2008)

He may not be selling the feud or gaining anything from this, but I gotta say that Cena makes some very valid points. And I don't even like Cena, but I never liked The Rock either.


----------



## The_Chief (Dec 31, 2011)

Nope...Only thing he's doing is reminding me why I stopped watching in the first place and why he'll never be in Austin's, Rock's, Hogan's, Bret's, Shawn's, HHH's, Taker's league

Saddens me to think how mid carders with more talent and charisma got shun out and he's there....He's what Justin Bieber is to Freddie Mercury....A piece of shit who cant match up to him or any of the proper stars


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Not at all, like may others have said Cena is actually making me dislike his character even more.

I pretty much said what i neededto about Cena's current persona in the Rock/Cena sticky thread in the Raw section, not goign to re-type it and not going to quote it b/c its kind of long but its post #13134 or something like that in that thread I beleive.


----------



## The GOAT One (Sep 17, 2011)

RabbiVon said:


> Ive actually begun to hate him more and more every time he talks


This.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

I definitely give him credit for having stepped his game up recently but aside from his rap concert next week, Cena as a face can never win me over.


----------



## 189558 (Aug 18, 2009)

Can't say I'm liking what either one is doing currently. Even though I'm a fan of The Rock, he's a broken record. His promos haven't really changed over the years. Mainly it's the WWE is home, it's in his blood and he's not leaving again, same lines since 2001. And Cena is no selling Rock currently, so overall it's not as good as it should be. Nothing has really been spectular from the two going back and forth.


----------



## Chingo Bling (Dec 26, 2005)

SEND FOR THE MAN


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Its more like WWE winning a few fans over for Cena at the expense of The Rock and Rock allowing it to happen.


----------



## James Bell (Jan 12, 2012)

No, he is just coming off as a hypocritical asshat to me. He chastises Rock for leaving the WWE to do movies and become Hollywood, but he's made 5-6 movies of his own. Last night he talks about how the Rock isn't serious anymore and he wants the music to hit and see "The Rock" come to the ring, not Dwayne, not twitter-talk or trending worldwide, he wants serious Rock. So he gets serious Rock and he spends the entire time laughing, smiling, and no-selling every word that comes out of Rock's mouth. 

His pre-recorded promo in the seats was terrible as well.


----------



## The_Chief (Dec 31, 2011)

I remember when I was younger, if someone started a fight with me, and they could seriously kick my ass, I would just smile and laugh my way out of it I was that scared.....Reminded me of that last night

For some reason, Im getting a Survivor series 97 of this feud...I hope it doesnt end like that


----------



## Trelan (Apr 13, 2011)

Nope, I've actually grown to dislike him even more. The no selling, the smiling, the joking. He's done nothing in this feud for me, at all. As has been repeated numerous times, he wants serious Rock, then acts like a goofball when he gets serious Rock. The moment Rock walks away, serious Cena appears to get some cheap hometown pops.


----------



## The_Great_One21 (Feb 22, 2012)

Not in the slightest. Infact he has made me hate him more and reminded me why I hate him so much in the first place.

Disrespectful, no selling son of a bitch. It breaks my heart to watch him get the upperhand on The Rock and see people run The Rock down because its clear as day he is holding back. 1999 Rock would have fucking destroyed this cunt. 

Its at the stage where I actually find myself hoping he gets injured, and thats a shocking thing to hope happens.

It fucking disgusts and sickens me that in 1 months time this talentless cunt will have beaten HBK, HHH and The Rock at wrestlemania.

If he ends up breaking Takers streak next year the I will never watch WWE again.


----------



## Gimpy (Jan 3, 2012)

No, he smiles and laughs through them. If Cena doesn't care about this feud, why should I care about it?


----------



## The Indelicacy (Jan 3, 2012)

I hate Cena... but I hate The Rock even more. Cena has done himself no harm with the recent promos. I hope he wins.


----------



## The_Chief (Dec 31, 2011)

The_Great_One21 said:


> Not in the slightest. Infact he has made me hate him more and reminded me why I hate him so much in the first place.
> 
> Disrespectful, no selling son of a bitch. It breaks my heart to watch him get the upperhand on The Rock and see people run The Rock down because its clear as day he is holding back. 1999 Rock would have fucking destroyed this cunt.
> 
> ...


Dont worry....He could do all of that and he'll still be leagues apart from Austin, Rock, HHH, Taker, Hogan etc etc etc


----------



## icecreamsandstuff (Nov 22, 2011)

No, I hate him more than ever


----------



## James Bell (Jan 12, 2012)

Trelan said:


> Nope, I've actually grown to dislike him even more. The no selling, the smiling, the joking. He's done nothing in this feud for me, at all. As has been repeated numerous times, he wants serious Rock, then acts like a goofball when he gets serious Rock. *The moment Rock walks away, serious Cena appears to get some cheap hometown pops.*


That whole sequence would have been better, more heated, and generated more excitement for Wrestlemania if he had given the "You'll have to rip out my throat to stop me." line while Rock was still there. 

If the WWE is trying to build John Cena up with this he should have given that response in the rang, raised his fist like he was going to throw a punch at Rocky, Rocky flinches, John gives him a line along the lines of "And you say I'm the scared little boy?" and then leave the ring, leaving Rocky behind stammering for words again.


----------



## bananakin94 (Feb 8, 2011)

Not for me anyway.
In my eyes, Cena is completely ruining any momentum this feud has right now.
Rock comes out and does an average promo (For his standards) and Cena just laughs it off and continuously interrupts him.
The dude can't even sell a promo properly, and it's getting on my nerves to see how far Vince will go to make Cena likeable, EVEN if it means no-selling The Rock

Cena's stupid antics are killing the intensity and chemistry of this feud.
He goes on about how Rock left the WWE and left the fans high and dry and he's constantly trying to look for the Rock and not Dwayne.
Both parties are guilty of this, but they need to stop breaking the 4th wall, Cena's done it far more than Rock has so far and it's really starting to bother me because that's not what Wrestling is about.
Punk executed it perfectly, but Cena's attempts are too blatant.


And also, Do you all really believe that "You'll always be the Rock's bitch" is the best that Rock has to offer? If you think so, you're way off.
'Cause in my opinion, I believe that Rock held back on a lot of things he could've said last night and that's only for Cena's sake. If he went Vintage Rock on Cena, he'd be looking like a complete loser right now.
and also taking a bow, jumping into the crowd and drinking beer, is that really necessary? Punk did that after winning the WWE championship. Cena did it because he said a few meaningless words.
The man is a complete goof.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Last night John Cena was terrible for any number of reasons

1. *Inconsistent Tone*
One minute he's all somber and deadly serious in a monologue, isolated, alone. John Cena is horrified that his legacy will not only be tarnished by a loss to the Rock, it will be ruined. John is a cornered rat, a paranoid schizophrenic, desperation incarnate. HE HAS TO WIN.

A half hour later he's goofing around with Zack Ryder and making dick jokes. You can't go from solo Mental Breakdown mode to Fruity Pebbles and back and forth several times in an hour and change's time span. It doesn't work.

2. *Fraud Accent*
I cannot be the only one who notices John Cena's fraudulent tough guy/Southie accent when he does these one-on-one promos. He turns into a mush-mouthed slurring ****** idiot every time he goes to Massachusetts. You aren't a lead in The Departed, shitdick. Knock it off!

3.* WHY SO NOT SERIOUS!?*
John Cena had an intense, serious promo to start but when he was face-to-face with his arch-nemesis who had been mocking him all night long he was fucking grabass and slapnuts. He was out there smiling and grinning and ignoring his arch-nemesis. Taking bows and drinking beer, are you kidding me? STUPID STUPID STUPID.

They should have brawled and then stopped and said they were going to save it all for WrestleMania then look at the sign. Since they love to have them do it, why not do it after that?


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

There's nothing to win over. TEEM CENATION!!!!1!!!!1


----------



## Rayfain (Dec 5, 2011)

Absolutely not. I have always been anti-Cena but considering he's been the top man for the past several years you would expect him to want to put on a monumental feud. However his promos come across as not being interested in the bigger picture but interested in making himself look good.
To me it looks like there are two Cena characters going on. The one WWE want for the feud - the empty arena promo, and the one he wants for the feud - not taking The Rock seriously. 
Ok, The Rock has his funny catchphrases but The Rock always had his funny catchphrases but guys he was working with (Triple H, Stone Cold, Jericho) still took him as a serious threat beneath all the bravado.
Cena is hung up on undercutting The Rock at every turn, my opinion is because he feels intimidated, with his cheap insults. By this I am mainly referring to the notes on the arm thing. So what if The Rock had little notes on his arm? It didn't affect his promo.
The Rock cuts his catchphrase-laden, hashtag promos but still brings the intensity that creates a good feud (it's the professional thing to do, look at the other big matches at mania: HHH/Taker - intensity, Jericho/Punk(a good example of how to make fun of your opponent while still hyping the match) - intensity. What Cena is doing with his goofy smiles is turning the feud into a joke with the main event of Wrestlemania 28 as the punchline.


----------



## Trelan (Apr 13, 2011)

I already posted in this thread once but this whole thing is just annoying me. This is THE ROCK. One of the greatest of all time. The man who has been gone for 7 years. Other guys would be killing to have a Wrestlemania feud with this guy and this is the best Cena can do?


----------



## Joshi (Mar 15, 2011)

Cena didn't changed a bit for me, I never hated him and I'm never been a fan, nothing different now cause he didn't changed at all, same old stuff, on the other hand WWE is managing to make the Rock boring for me, not his fault thought I'm just sick of this feud.


----------



## Smash (Jul 12, 2011)

Putting on his Boston accent and getting cheap pops by mentioning local teams = great mic work. (Y) /sarcasm


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

Are you high??? The guy has been expose agian and again and again... The guy doesn't belong in the same ring as The Rock. This feud is a fraud and a pack of lies. This guy has cause long term damage to this company and to professional wrestling in general.


----------



## illmat (Mar 6, 2012)

No, the whole segment last night between he and The Rock was boring to me.


----------



## RatedR IWC Star (Mar 10, 2010)

i hate cena more then ever and im by no means a rock fan . cena cant take anything seriously, and just kills any feud hes in with his over the top , corny, lame ass jokes, fake accents etc...personality 

its like cena could play only 2 characters. hes so black and white with no range. hes either that rapper from 2004 or the goofy pandering idiot for the past 7 years. and in this feud with rock hes been going back and forth between the 2 , sometimes even in the same promo and he looks like a schizophrenic mental patient because of it


----------



## ben_fletch (Dec 13, 2011)

Am I right in thinking that there were 'Tooth Fairy' chants directed at The Rock during his promo last night?


----------



## Timber Timbre (Aug 11, 2011)

Just because Rock's in-ring segments have been subpar as of late doesn't make Cena's promos any better. They've both had me unimpressed lately.

Put Rock's best promo work against Cena's best any day and it'd make Cena look like the ECW Zombie.


----------



## LambdaLambdaLambda (Dec 30, 2011)

Smashisleet said:


> Putting on his Boston accent and getting cheap pops by mentioning local teams = great mic work. (Y) /sarcasm


haha I'm glad someone else noticed Cena using his Boston accent!


----------



## Azuran (Feb 17, 2009)

Hilarious. You have Dwayne giving "history lessons" and calling people pow chicken, and yet, Cena is the cheesier one to you guys?

Keep up the hate guys. Cena is making Dwayne look like a complete fool.


----------



## greaz taker! (Sep 12, 2010)

Relatively speaking cena still sucks


----------



## giggs (Feb 2, 2010)

i usually like cena because i believe when it comes to serious feuds, he can act very serious. But, hes been a letdown in this rock feud, constantly smiling and laughing, being cheesy, its not good. Can you imagine if either the rock or hogan acted that way when rock challenged hogan to wrestlemania? it wouldve took so much away from the moment, and with cena not being serious this feud isn't as good as it could've been


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

I support Cena. His recent promos has proven that he's better than the Rock.


----------



## Sin City Saint (Feb 4, 2006)

Nah. His home state wants to cheer him but can't most of the time due to his character's staleness, the fact that he changed it up a bit last night gave his home state a valid reason to get behind him, though he shouldn't be no selling during the promo (smiling like a jackass the whole time). I see things going back to normal next week with Cena getting booed out of the building. Most fans that hate Cena/like The Rock aren't going to have their opinions changed between now and 'Mania, Vince is foolish to think he can get a 50/50 reaction. I as most just get pissed off at Cena whenever he is talking. Next promo exchange, Rock should say he's going to pull a Cena, and then anytime Cena is talking just smile/laugh, as Cena won't know what to do, and then Rock could just Rock bottom him (going into serious mode after Cena's promo)...


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

The Rock can't go "Jabroni Beating, Pie Eating, Trail Blazing, EyeBrow Raising mode" or the feud would be like an adult vs a blind 8 years old kid.
Even yesterday the rock gave us a little bit of a serious mode and ended up making cena his bitch.
It's kinda of sad that WWE has been shoving this guy down our throats for almost a decade and he can't even stand with the big boys. 
I still remember the rock vs hogan and how hulk was having problems in showing his superiority on the mic. Different eras...

So after the rock jobbing to cena at wrestlemania, who's next? austin?


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

joeisgonnakillyou said:


> The Rock can't go "Jabroni Beating, Pie Eating, Trail Blazing, EyeBrow Raising mode" or the feud would be like an adult vs a blind 8 years old kid.
> Even yesterday the rock gave us a little bit of a serious mode and ended up making cena his bitch.
> It's kinda of sad that WWE has been shoving this guy down our throats for almost a decade and he can't even stand with the big boys.
> I still remember the rock vs hogan and how hulk was having problems in showing his superiority on the mic. Different eras...
> ...


Undertaker. Cena ends The Streak.


----------



## The_Great_One21 (Feb 22, 2012)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> I support Cena. His recent promos has proven that he's better than the Rock.


Yeah him no selling an underpar Rock proves that eh.


Get a grip FFS. We all know Rock in his pomp would fucking murder Cena. It would be a bloodbath


----------



## The_Great_One21 (Feb 22, 2012)

Can you honestly imagine Rock or Austin laughing during their epic builds. Or Rock or Hogan when they were building the Icon Vs ICon? Cena is a disgrace, and last night proved it once and for all and now everyone can see it.

If I was Rock i'd have dropped the cunt backstage or told Vince to shove Mania up his ass. Coming back to work with this unprofessional cunt? Cena should feel honoured Rock chose to work with him, instead he has acted ike a disrespectful cunt.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

I know WWE is trying to create "tension" between them but I really don't see it.

Cena just takes it and then smiles, WTF?!
The man just called you a bitch, do something for god sake! don't wait for him to go away, kick his ass.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

The_Great_One21 said:


> Yeah him no selling an underpar Rock proves that eh.
> 
> 
> Get a grip FFS. We all know Rock in his pomp would fucking murder Cena. It would be a bloodbath


I've already said multiple times that I thought the no selling was stupid. And I'm not judging the Rock on what he can do, but on what he has done, and so far most of his promos have been pointless. I don't need a bunch of catchphrases thrown at me.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

They are obviouslly dumbing down The Rock to support Cenas low par mic skills. That sound slike a troll but I couldnt be more serious, Look at some of the Rocks old promos, I havent heard a word of The old Rock that we heard last year hell even in the attitude era, he's obviously holding back, helping Cena get some punches in this time around, which I am totally fine with. John Cena needs to get some words in of his own otehrwise it would be boring,. What bothers me is Cenas lack of selling it, if someone was grinning at me the whole time while throwing a speech like that I would have slapped his face off by now 

I really hope The Rock brings Cena sannoying smiles in the coming weeks and works with it.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

No. Some of you may think Cena owned Rock tonight, but no, he really didn't. The only thing he's done is take the intensity out of the fued. I ain't the Rocks biggest mark, and I'm not a diehard Cena hater, but one thing the Rock did tonight, is bring it. Bring the fire, intensity, fuel for the rivalry, only for Cena to throw it away with his cheesy ass smiling and lame comeback, completely ignoring the Rocks promo.


----------



## Jeffy (Jan 3, 2012)

bkfestivus said:


> I hate him even more.
> 
> His no-selling of Rock's promos, especially the live ones, is really starting to get on my nerves.


This. Looking forward to some shoot interview in couple of years, because I don't really get what is between these guys, they both have almost different characters when they are not together. Everything is scripted, but when they are both in the ring together I get almost "Brock vs Goldberg" feeling and it is not about cena no selling and Rock stumbling - I think that's both scripted, they just threw weird looks at each other.

I don't know, I think there is a legit heat between them - either that or this is stupidest booking we have seen in along long time.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Bullydully said:


> No. Some of you may think Cena owned Rock tonight, but no, he really didn't. The only thing he's done is take the intensity out of the fued. I ain't the Rocks biggest mark, and I'm not a diehard Cena hater, but one thing the Rock did tonight, is bring it. Bring the fire, intensity, fuel for the rivalry, only for Cena to throw it away with his cheesy ass smiling and complete ignorance of the Rocks promo.


This post is quoted for Truth (Who the Hell Am I talking to? :lmao, sorry for the sidetrack that line from Raw last night is still making me laugh)

The WWE has let Cena completely ruin this fued (which should be great) for me by allowing Cena to no-sell and take all the intensity out of the fued just so he can look good next to The Rock.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

Nah, The Rock is doing his best to entertain the main stream crowd and not hurt cena.

John in the other hand goes after everything he finds to get over but it doesn't work, mainly because nothing that comes out of his mouth sound authentic.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

1st off let me state I think Cena's doing good job in this feud, but the answer is Hell no.

As long as he's kid friendly, Rise above Hate John Cena he shouldn't win anyone over. It's played out. End discussion.

I don't care how entertaining he is against the Rock, it's the Rock. The Lebron James of wrestling. What happens after this feud? He's right back to were he was before. Until his character changes it's still Cena sucks.

I don't care if he's added the small element of no selling comebacks, and stole Punk's pet names and smile like a goof when someone insults you.


----------



## Creepy Crawl (Jul 26, 2011)

No. They have actually made me dislike him even more. His smarmy ass attitude, and the whole smiling like a monkey eating shit thing is just aggravating.


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

Cena's nonchalant attitude was the only way they could achieve Cena obtaining more cheers and less boos. The Rock is there to put over Cena at the expense of looking like a fool at times. He's essentially being told to be a parody of himself when face to face with Cena while Cena can pull out all stops, including taking everything in stride. This is WWE/Vince logic at its finest, and hey, it seems to be working for the masses. 

The only thing I can say about this approach to Mania is that the show cannot end with a handshake or embrace. Unfortunately, that's what I see happening anyway.


----------



## Jerichaholic4life (Jun 29, 2008)

It almost seems as if Cena has a real vendetta against Rock and actually desperately wants to get a one up on Rock instead of actually selling the storyline.

Rock actually put a marker down and gave a focus for the feud and Cena just completely ignored it like he has been doing since the beginning of this feud and gave the same shit yet again.

If it's possible Cena is actually frustrating me more than usual.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

I think Rock is booked to win at Wrestlemania that why Cena is acting up like that..Sadly we going to have 2 matches between those 2s


----------



## Johnny Sweatpants (Jun 11, 2010)

Anyone who thinks Cena "owned" Rock last night is delusional beyond help. I can't believe the horse shit that I'm reading in these threads. 

I still think Cena is horrible and I hate him with a passion but I do give him credit for making me care about the match.


----------



## fulcizombie (Jul 17, 2011)

I dislike cena but some people are too harsh on him. It seems to me that that both him and the wwe management are in a strange position coming in this year's wrestlemania . It's a very tricky situation since the wwe decided to keep cena face in this feud this having some awkward moments , like cena getting booed out of the building in his home town .

This feud might bring a lot of money but I really feel that Vince is terrified of the atmosphere in Miami and the message that the people watching the ppv will get from the n.1 face of the company being destroyed by the 60000 fans in the wwe event of the year. I am a tally starting to believe that this feud will harm the wwe in the long term .


----------



## eireace (Aug 20, 2009)

In answer to OP

No he's not winning me over... he's getting worse.

The Rock shows intensity, tries to get some chemistry going and Cena gives us a goofy smile... cheers John for no selling what should be one the best feuds ever!


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

No, he's cutting the same dull promo every single week for the last 6 years. Came across as a smug bastard last night.


----------



## Coyotex (Jun 28, 2011)

im enjoyin his promos tbh but too bad after wm we gona be stuck with him doin his same ole shit offtopic here but in his last promo he insulted his OWN clothing?like the guy srsly needs to change his act up or grow a spine ffs if he agrees his gear is shit why not change it urself surely someone of his caliber must have some sort of leverage but he makes himself to be as rock would say a "yes man bitch"


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

loved the promo where he was alone in the arena
live promo was him no selling the rock which is unprofessional


----------



## Cheap Shot (Nov 1, 2008)

You guys do a disservice to The Rock when you say Cena is owning him or the Rock is rusty, bla bla bla. The fact of the matter is (I sound like a WWE Heel!) The Rock is a consummate professional, he has done everything there is to be done in this business, been the champion, been the biggest star and the face of the company etc. 

You don't just lose mic skills as you get older, that is a ridiculous notion. Rusty? Oh please, the rock wasn't rusty when he made his return in february last year, so why the hell would he be rusty now after making more appearances and doing more promos? 






And what is with this rubbish about him being fazed by Cena? Seriously? Why would a guy, who is a legend in his own right, and whose been in and around the business for 14 years - why would he be fazed by Cena? Was he fazed when he faced Hogan or Austin, both of them being far greater stars than Cena? 

This is a man who had a brief fued with the Hurricane that actually captivated the fans for crying out loud. The blame currently lies on Cena right now and Cena only. Y2J and Punk? They're doing it right. Triple H and the Undertaker/HBK? They are doing it right. Its disgusting that Rock and Cena aren't doing it right now, and considering the Rock actually got a decent feud out of the HURRICANE! Its fair to pin this one on Cena, who has struggled to build up interest in feuds with stars greater than the hurricane.


----------



## Sin City Saint (Feb 4, 2006)

Johnny Sweatpants said:


> Anyone who thinks Cena "owned" Rock last night is delusional beyond help. I can't believe the horse shit that I'm reading in these threads.
> 
> I still think Cena is horrible and I hate him with a passion but I do give him credit for making me care about the match.


For real. Cena has stepped it up a bit from what he usually brings to the table the last few weeks with a slightly more serious character (minus the goofy smiling during Rock's mic time), and all of the sudden everyone is saying that he's won the battle of words. Not even close IMO, it's like people have completely forgotten the entertaining vignettes from Rock throughout the show. They may have tried to design the closing segment to make Cena look good but throughout last night's overall show in it's entirety - I have to say Rock was far more entertaining IMO.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Cena's fucking owning The Rock (Rocky was great last night as well, don't get me wrong) but hardly anyone is ever going to admit that.

BTW, Cena's promo in the empty arena SUCKED ASS!!!

Rock's history promos were fantastic though.


----------



## Dark_Raiden (Feb 14, 2009)

No, this week and last, I'm watching RAW, listening to the Rock, having fun and being entertained and every time Cena interrupts and the fun and entertainment stops and he bores me everytime. Then he no sells Rock and laughs in his face and what not. I kinda wish, due to Cena' current promos and antics that it was Rock/Orton instead. Even Rock/Punk or the greatness that could be Rock/Jericho. Instead we got Rock basically feuding with himself. He brought it all, intensity, sillyness, jokes, catchphrases, and seriousness while Cena brought nothing.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

No if anything he turned worse now he doesn't even sell promos, da fuck is wrong with WWE now but well I'm not pissed lucky for me I'm not a fan of those two guys.


----------



## a964412 (Mar 4, 2012)

no he's just being disrespectful to a legend.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

Logic said:


> For real. Cena has stepped it up a bit from what he usually brings to the table the last few weeks with a slightly more serious character (minus the goofy smiling during Rock's mic time), and all of the sudden everyone is saying that he's won the battle of words. Not even close IMO, it's like people have completely forgotten the entertaining vignettes from Rock throughout the show. They may have tried to design the closing segment to make Cena look good but throughout last night's overall show in it's entirety - I have to say Rock was far more entertaining IMO.


Here's what happened though and why Cena won. Cena basically said yeah Rock your pre taped segments are hilarious and you're still the Rock in those but when we're 1-1 you're lost and I have you sputtering like an idiot. Prove to me otherwise.

Rock couldn't improvise and just stuck to his script. Cena wins another round despite looking like a huge goof and giggling like a school girl why Rock was calling him a b***. Really all Rock had to do was call him out on that. Until he does improvises and attacks Cena on the fly he's gonna lose every round.

People tease Rock about using catch phrases but when Cena interrupted that would be a perfect time for "know your role and shut your mouth". He's just letting Cena take it to him right now and I say that as a Rock fan.


----------



## Real Deal (Dec 8, 2010)

To those who think Rock isn't holding back...whoa, you obviously haven't watched wrestling long enough to know what is going on here.

I actually like Cena's story, think he's throwing jabs just right...except the fact that he no-sells the Rock. That is killing this feud for me.

Make no mistake about it, this isn't Hogan vs. the Rock. Cena may be the biggest name in the WWE over the 5-6 years (however many), but he's nowhere near what those two were, and to duplicate that atmosphere, the WWE has to allow Cena's demoralizing of the Rock. Sadly, having Cena laugh off everything being thrown back at him is hurting more than helping, especially when a guy gets in your face and calls you a transvestite.

If Cena was a full-blown heel, it would be a little different, but he did the same shit with Kane. That feud was ruined because of Cena, and how Kane was forced to react (like a coward), actually running from Cena. KANE...RUNNING from another wrestler not named the Undertaker.

Rocky is right when he says that we're sick of Cena being shoved down our throats. That is the most accurate statement I've heard throughout this entire feud.


----------



## bananakin94 (Feb 8, 2011)

GillbergReturns said:


> 1st off let me state I think Cena's doing good job in this feud, but the answer is Hell no.
> 
> As long as he's kid friendly, Rise above Hate John Cena he shouldn't win anyone over. It's played out. End discussion.
> 
> ...


Nah. Cena is Lebron. One of the biggest names, but also extremely hated. Often draws comparison from previous icon (Jordan, Rock)

So obviously Rock would be the Jordan of Wrestling, he'd be considered the original icon in contrast to Cena


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

He's been much more tolerable after the PPV. If he didn't grin like an absolute dumbass last night it would have been better. He's rapping next week so I'm looking forward to it and if it's just as good as it was last year then we could be in for a treat imo.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

bananakin94 said:


> Nah. Cena is Lebron. One of the biggest names, but also extremely hated. Often draws comparison from previous icon (Jordan, Rock)
> 
> So obviously Rock would be the Jordan of Wrestling, he'd be considered the original icon in contrast to Cena


Bryant, Kobe, Jordan, Peyton Manning, Brett Favre, Joe Montana, Shaq

I'm just stating he's the biggest name in the industry and what happens when Cena goes back to feuding with the Miz or Kane etc etc.


----------



## ShiftyLWO (Jan 30, 2011)

nah... when rock leaves he'll go back to being super cena


----------



## doc31 (Jan 3, 2012)

He was until he started doing his goofy grin when the rock was saying 'i'll rip your throat out'

fucking idiot.


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

I think he's doing better than many are giving him justice for. The Rock's kind of lost a spark. He's still got something, but not enough.


----------



## LuckyCannon>SCSA (Mar 25, 2009)

Taken from another thread:

Seriously WHO THE FUCK GIVES A SHIT WHO "CAME OUT ON TOP"

I'm sorry, but they're supposed to be putting their match over and the feud between them over.

Of course Cena is going to "come out on top" if he no-sells Rock's promos and acts like a douche. Cena was unprofessional and disrespectful last night. He delivered that great pre-recorded empty stadium promo and the completely ruined it by acting like none of it mattered during the live show with that perma-fucking-smirk. 

I rarely feel any ill-will towards Cena (an exception being his dreadful performance at WM27) but here's how I feel towards him after RAW this week:






I hope he gets this treatment at more at WM28 for putting this possibly classic feud in jeopardy. I like the guy usually (not his character, though) so it's not even as if I'm some butthurt Rocky mark/Cena hater.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Nope, he's still one dimensional in his promos.


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

I still feel The Rock is holding back on things he can say about Cena, probally has no choice because the wwe doesn't want their #1 guy to be completely buried. The Rock can say how pathetic it is that Cena has been in this business 10 years and is still searching for that 1 memorable moment when it only took the Rock 2 years. Rock can say he was brought back for WM last year because Cena couldn't get people interested on his own. When Cena says he has shook the Rock, the Rock can counter by saying that he has faced and beaten much bigger stars than him and that Cena would have only been a mid carder in his era. Rock has so much material he can use but he hasn't.


----------



## dave 1981 (Jan 11, 2006)

nevereveragainu said:


> they're never gonna let the rock go all out when he isnt there for life like cena is, so they cant risk it, restrain Rock so that Cena's straw grabbing might have weight to the weak minded


If Vince McMahon believed it would draw better ratings, add to the feud and help WrestleMania get better buyrates i don't for a second buy into this notion that The Rock is being held back to "protect" John Cena at all. For one you would have to go back to 2001 for the last time The Rock buried anyone on the mic and that was Booker T although i believe that to be an overrated burial hyped up because Sting said he hated that promo and that stopped him coming to WWE.

I believe that if The Rock was allowed to cut loose on John Cena we would see John Cena a lot more edgy that we have done in a long time because he would cut loose as well and regardless of people claiming John Cena isn't a great mic worker i would remind you to look at his old work prior to WWE watering him down. Neither man is really being allowed to cut loose and shoot on each other because of the product content yet are building their feud every single week they are both on the show and interacting with each other face to face.

A lot of people on other forums or in their comments on wrestling sites are already going crazy over Cena/Rock based on the last two weeks alone so with another four weeks of face to face interaction i really believe that these two can make their feud white hot. Most people i have seen comment so far has said John Cena has got the better of The Rock and is doing something that no one has ever done in one upping The Rock on each promo and whilst i don't buy into that i will say that outside of Austin, Foley, Triple H and Jericho no one else has ever been able to live with The Rock like John Cena has and look so at ease in doing so.

As far as the original question goes in regards to John Cena winning me over i would say he hasn't needed to because he has carried Cena/Rock virtually single handedly throughout the whole year up until the last couple of weeks bar a week or so leading into Survivor Series and i am a fan of his anyway. I get so tired of hearing "Cena can't wrestle" or "Cena is just the best pushed of a horrible roster" or "Cena doesn't deserve his spot" because whilst not as technically sound as Shawn Michaels or Kurt Angle he has had a Match Of The Year contender every year since 2005, made more money than anyone since Austin and The Rock, sold more merchandise than anyone other than Austin, makes people look bigger stars than they are just by working with them and works harder than anyone else in the business.

I like many would love to see John Cena turn heel because he would be able to cut loose every week and there isn't a better place for a heel turn that would impact in a HUGE way than against The Rock in the main event at WrestleMania in his hometown in one of the biggest matches of all time. Yet if he doesn't then so be it because as great as CM Punk is he isn't yet at a level where he can definitely be trusted in the long term to carry the company in the same way John Cena has for seven years. John Cena went a bit stale for me in mid 2008 yet by mid 2009 had won me back over again due to his perserverance and even as a Rock mark i hope John Cena goes over at WrestleMania.


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

I like him more than I used to, but Cena still shows some problems with his promos. Granted, I know he's probably following a script a majority of the time.

I dislike that one serious promo in the empty stadium. I don't like his no-selling attitude- it's ruining good bits of the rivalry. I don't want to see one pissed guy and one aloof guy. I want to see them both pissed. The pipe-bomb after the Rock left the ring was also stupid. That's the sort of shit you want to see spoken in front of the other guy. 

The quality of his promos are good, but I think the WWE could step it up a bit with the interactions.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

i will never mark for that fruity pebble candy ass. Sure, got some good rhyme of late that will give you a smile, but even a cold hearted murderer in jail can crack a joke and make you laugh.


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

No. I'm not so easily manipulated.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

By now I would rather have The Rock vs Daniel Bryan, this storyline would make a lot more sense with danielson.


----------



## metr0man (Mar 17, 2011)

Not really, no.

I am somewhat impressed by the writers. They have been using clever ways of putting Cena over on The Rock. 


But it's all very clearly scripted to get Cena over. It's semi-working.


----------



## muttgeiger (Feb 16, 2004)

metr0man said:


> Not really, no.
> 
> I am somewhat impressed by the writers. They have been using clever ways of putting Cena over on The Rock.
> 
> ...



Yep. Kind of sad in a way that they couldn't find a way in the previous year or so to get Cena up to rock's level, and instead had to scramble at the last minute to bring the rock down to Cena level, but whatever. Really the only way to do that would have been to turn cena. Short of that, this is probably the best move.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

First we see the emotional empty arena promo where I really started to understand why he needs to win and you got almost the feeling that this is a legit sport and some minutes later he laughs like a retard in the ring. What`s wrong with this idiot?


----------



## Moshe. (Sep 20, 2011)

PacoAwesome said:


> No, he isn't. Cena is cheesier as ever with his no selling of Rock's promos.


Rock's promos aren't so good when compared to Cena's promos. Cena can think a bit better than the Rock on his feet and his promo showcases that fact. But I liked his promo last night because it flowed pretty well, unlike the Rock's promo last week where he paused for 3/4 of the promo and then threw in a few catch phrases, etc... The Rock did it again this week, pause, and pretty much said the same thing as he did last week. The "bitch" comment was rather weak of him to say though, he should have thought of something a bit more creative with the amount of time he sat there to think of what to say. 

While I do like the Rock better than Cena in terms of wrestling entertainment value and some of the funny promos he makes, I still think Cena is a bit better in terms of overall thought process when cutting a promo. Maybe Rock is a bit rusty?


----------



## Bill Murray (Mar 6, 2012)

The WWE just comes across as really desperate at times in this feud, having Cena mention little things like the New England Patriots loosing to try and gain support little by little.
That being said, it's working, but they've left it too late for Wrestlemania and after the match everything will go back to normal.


----------



## mr bigglesworth (Sep 16, 2011)

Cena no sold Rock's promo. He just doesn't get it.


----------



## Chris90 (Jun 14, 2011)

No, made me dislike him even more.

For a start i just don't like the idea of making The Rock step down promo wise just to make that fool look good, the fact that this is the case is a complete joke for a start.

Also you do not no-sell a promo, it downplays the feud and makes Cena look like a complete arse.


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

It's weird because Cena is coming off looking like a heel but still playing a babyface and still being acknowledged as a babyface.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*No.*


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

Cena would be winning me over if he wasnt acting like such a douche.

I mean I get it Rock kids around too much at times, but when the situation called for it, when Cena basically said I want the serious Rock...he got it. And what did Cena do? Interrupt him, make smart comments and joked around the entire spot.

Rock didnt do that last week when Cena came out, he let him get his point across, that's what you do. I hate when wrestlers interrupt other wrestlers when they're talking that's a BIG pet peeve of mine when it comes to promos. Because we as fans are supposed to hear each guy or girl's point of view, they're supposed to get their say before the other person gets to talk again.

When you talk over someone else I'm obviously not going to be able to hear or understand what that person is saying. Which is a problem because the only way the promos are effective is if the fans hear them and react.

Cena can make as many insults as he wants, he still repeats the same things in his promos. That bit where he was sitting alone in the arena? Imagine if he was planning to face Taker or fight for the championship, guarantee the promo would have been practically identical. He wasnt saying anything that we havent heard before.

Also why is it that when Rock isnt there Cena's completely serious and then when Rock is right in his face he wants to be funny? Rock may be right, maybe Cena does fear him and he covers it with his stupid jokes.


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

No. And lol if you think Cena is owning The Rock out there.. They made it blatantly obvious that they are holding Rocky back and that the writing on the arm last week was planned.


----------



## Phantomdreamer (Jan 29, 2011)

Cena is doing the best work in this feud so yes, I quite like Cena at the moment. Haters are gonna hate but yes, I like Cena now more than I ever have before.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

HELL NO, and unless you fell for the pathetic brainwash of the WWE machine, you're going to see through this. Cena is killing the feud, on RAW Rock did classic promo with the history lessons, meanwhile this clown is crying in an empty arena in a segment that just screams phoniness. Then Rock cut an intense, money promo and he's SMILING! WTF is wrong with this world? The goof just destroyed everything and he's the biggest hypocrite character of all time and a disgrace to the wrestling business overall if he doesn't understand simple thing about selling a match after 10 years. Pathetic. Can't wait for WM28 so this shit can end, Rock is too big and talented to work with desperate clown.


----------



## Redrox (Jan 29, 2012)

Nope and it's quite sad actually.


----------



## PatchAdams (Mar 15, 2010)

I have not watched WWE regularly for years when Cena was rapping and liked him then (watched bits and pieces since then). 

Only started watching again since The Rock was back and I thought Cena has been awful. It looked stupid having The Rock get in his face, deliver a good serious promo and Cena act like a kid with that stupid smile looking to the fans. I could not take it seriously and lost all interest in it.


----------



## SkipMDMan (Jun 28, 2011)

Cena is crushing the Rock in the last few weeks. His promos have been spot on, finally someone is writing decent stuff for him to say.

While the Rock is stuck in cliche land, Cena is just laughing at him as he should. That part was written perfectly. I'm waiting for Cena to bust out a rap next week on the Rock. 

I will be glad though when WM is over and Rock is back making movies and the Undertaker is back with Michelle, Jericho is back with Fozzy and then maybe the WWE can get back to trying to find the stars of tomorrow instead of the has beens of yesterday.


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

Cena is ruining the feud. I couldn't care less about Wrestlemania now. Hope it flops.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

No doubt, his promos have been wonderful the last few weeks. He's selling the feud for me.


----------



## Crowking (Oct 19, 2011)

No.

It's pretty obvious to me that they set up the Rock's promos to make Cena look better. The obvious holes in logic, strange behavior, it's all very "woe is me/I'm sticking up for wrestling blah blah blah" the only thing I get from their promos is that the Rock is actually entertaining with awesome delivery, and Cena is just there. As usual. Saying whatever's in the script but in a less interesting way than the Rock says whatever's in the script.

I'm not buying it.

It's not going to make me forget 6 years of him being boring as fuck annoying the hell out of me in every match getting booed.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

I'd rather see serious Punk feuding with Rock over Cena. Yes Cena has exposed and gotten the upperhand on Rock the last 2 weeks. But last night with his smiling and laughing while Rock said he'll rip your throat out was stupid. That one serious moment from the Rock was awesome I was smiling and marking for it but Cena interrupting him made it alittle disgusting. 

On the other hand I think the Rock has been somewhat exposed. He was never known for his ring skills or anything else besides his promos. I've always called him the King of Cheap Pops. What needs to happen maybe the week before Mania is have Rock cut a serious promo to Cena and have John smile as usual and just let Rock slap the shit out of him. And a brawl ensues. 

And to a poster who said they hate Johns Boston accent when he comes to boston. I was there last night I didn't hear it really but I agree last time he came to boston and talked about what he would do to Vince or something his accent killed it. He is also one of the king of cheap pops.


----------



## Jumpluff (Jan 25, 2010)

I don't understand you people, Rock has botched his promos two weeks in a row and you hate on Cena? lmao. If anything when Cena was giving the speech about wanting to see the old Rock, if you actually listen to what he is saying he is actually selling Rock for him, when I heard that speech All I could think was Cena has to sell him now because he can't sell himself. Then, The Rock comes out and has these massive pauses between everything he is saying like he didn't know what to say, I sat there not knowing what the fuck was going on. Cena has owned The Rock ever since Rocky came back last year, and I'm not a Cena fan. I wish more people would look at things objectively rather than getting emotional over someone they used to be a fan of just not being that good. This forum has completely gone to shit in the past 6 months, Is it all the Rocky fans who wouldn't usually be here or what? be objective or fuck off.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

No. Infact this feud has become kinda boring to me. All it is, is childish insults back and forth, every week. When are we gonna get some physicality? We get Rock's point, I agree 100% but all Cena's response is "Atleast I show up every week." <-- That's your job, Cena. Rock is an actor now. I hate that they're putting in random stuff so Cena can get the upper hand, like the Rock writing on his wrist.

Cena will win and Rock will shake his hand. Hopefully the Miami crowd throw trash in the ring. I think I might be done with WWE after this, because to me, that cements Cena as "the man", "the best ever", and I don't think I can take it anymore.


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

no, I hate him even more after last night. fuck him, the whole feud is just shitty but who knows, we might get a 5 star match.


----------



## purple_gloves (May 7, 2011)

Winning me over? No way.

I've got to admit, Cena's promos from the previous 2 weeks were pretty good, but last night, in my opinion, he really tarnished this feud and reminded me why i can't stand the guy.

How anyone can excuse Cena no-selling the angle last night, is beyond me. There's a guy in your face telling you he will rip your throat out, and you smile and mock him! Well done John, great way of making us take this shit seriously.

I can honestly say, HHH/Taker is now the match i am looking forward to the most.


----------



## Poppin' Fresh (Dec 14, 2008)

The exact opposite, I can't stand him more than ever.

He almost acts like a heel; with that smarmy grin and "holier than thou" attitude, despite the fact the crowd are booing the hell out of him week after week. He's completely no sold the entire Rock feud in my opinion, which begs the question, if he doesn't care, why should I?

His hypocrisy is one of his biggest annoyances. The empty arena VT on Raw completely contradicted his promo at the end of the show, he went from "biggest match of my life" to "LOLZ U WAZ IN DA TOOTH FAIRY" within one show. He just seems to be trolling the entire audience at this point, but half of them are so young and stupid that they eat it up. Instead of bringing any intensity to a feud, he's making childish jokes and poking fun at himself - that shouldn't be the attitude going into the Wrestlemania main event in three weeks time.

I don't know how far the promo's are scripted, but someone along the line whether it's the writers or Cena is really screwing up this feud - all thanks to the worst character in professional wrestling history.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

when it takes so little to convince fans to believe that John Cena is better than The Rock then I am no surprised why some people say the movie Idiocracy reflects our society better than anything else.

And why do some people write BS like "Cena was better and I am not a Cena fan" or "Cena was better and I am a Rock fan" to convince someone that Cena was so great in the last weeks that he won new fans and Rocky lost his fans LOL


----------



## MondayNightJericho (Jun 15, 2010)

cena's annoying childish antics when the rock speaks or comes out piss me off and take me out of the feud completely, but thats what he does he tries to steal scenes and everytime the WWE makes the rock hold back it further ruins the product.


----------



## AnotherDamnAlias (Feb 20, 2011)

Somebody piledrive this disgrace known as john cena already and botch it too


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

No he sucks and always will. Its obvious to all the true rock fans that wwe (vince) are intentionally trying to make the rock look weak by making cena "embarrass him" and i say that loosely and then make the rock seem weak on the mic. The whole point is for cena to get cheered more and rock to be the villian so to speak. Rock might have got some boos and cena got cheered but come the actual match that will be totally different. His promos are the same pathetic garbage he spews out week in week out.


----------



## CaptainCharisma2 (Jan 14, 2009)

fuck no. he is in no way winning me over. He's making it worse. he has been terrible and making this feud boring. I hope they can save it in the next couple weeks but whenever cena opens his mouth he's making me and probably everyone else on this board hate him more


----------



## 1TheRockHHH (Jul 24, 2011)

Hell NO! Cena has been pissing me off and my hatred for him has grown big time! Especially last night when he was fucking smiling like a jackass .


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

I wish i knew where cena lived i would fucking strangle him thats how much i hate this cunt lol. Seriously though i aint looking forward to this match at all, i love the rock and all, but i will die if i see him lose and im convinced even more without a doubt cena is winning but question is how. Also fuck you cena for making this such a shit feud. Once again he manages to make himself look like such a clown.


----------



## McNugget (Aug 27, 2007)

I can't say that I particularly enjoy the direction they've taken the feud in, but... I'm really confused as to why there's all this new Cena hate flying around. Can someone point me to a time in Cena's character (when facing a larger/better/more decorated opponent) where he wasn't a disrespectful little pissant? You guys are acting like it's a new thing. Cena nosells EVERYTHING.

I just don't get it. How was he supposed to react to the promo? By getting scared? By getting all serious and ready to fight when there's still 4 weeks between now and the PPV?

Acting like a twit is exactly in line with his character. Why is this surprising to people?


----------



## miles berg (Jun 12, 2010)

Umm, his mic work lately has been atrocious. He just sucks worse than ever it seems, it feels like The Rock is wasting his time being the only one worth a damn in this feud.


----------



## miles berg (Jun 12, 2010)

McNugget said:


> I can't say that I particularly enjoy the direction they've taken the feud in, but... I'm really confused as to why there's all this new Cena hate flying around. Can someone point me to a time in Cena's character (when facing a larger/better/more decorated opponent) where he wasn't a disrespectful little pissant? You guys are acting like it's a new thing. Cena nosells EVERYTHING.
> 
> I just don't get it. How was he supposed to react to the promo? By getting scared? By getting all serious and ready to fight when there's still 4 weeks between now and the PPV?
> 
> Acting like a twit is exactly in line with his character. Why is this surprising to people?


He is being given a main event spot against one of the three biggest stars in the history of the entire business...and he is blowing it. John Cena was basically a nobody mid fall but now he is feuding with The Rock and relevant again yet he doesn't take it seriously.

Instead of being a twit, he should rise to the challenge of going against The Rock and act like it matters to him. 

He is the classic example of a big fish in a small pond, he was on top of the WWE during the worst run the company has had since 1996 and when his career is falling off, BOOM, he is served The Rock on a silver platter. 

And he doesn't even seem to care. He looks like a midget next to The Rock, he can't cut a promo with The Rock so the WWE has to protect him there, etc...the guy just sucks.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

He has and when/if he turns heel, I won't be like the rest of you guys here automatically jumping on the Cena bandwagon.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

The Rock should just sue WWE for attempting to sabotage his career, for establish Cena as the new Hogan, Austin and The Rock but on Rocky`s expense.
For making a fool out of the Rock, for making him look weak against this chump, for not being taken serious by this chump in segments for such a big match, for being accused by this chump that he writes notes on his wrist.

Cena accuses The Rock that he don`t love WWE and that he lied when he said that he will never left again but if I was The Rock I would leave WWE after WrestleMania and never come back, and I mean never. Maybe appearing 5-10 years later for being inducted in the hall of fame and never appear again.

Compare the Hogan vs. The Rock segments to this clusterfuck today, absolute terrible


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

Traddy-X said:


> I don't understand you people, Rock has botched his promos two weeks in a row and you hate on Cena? lmao. If anything when Cena was giving the speech about wanting to see the old Rock, if you actually listen to what he is saying he is actually selling Rock for him, when I heard that speech All I could think was Cena has to sell him now because he can't sell himself. Then, The Rock comes out and has these massive pauses between everything he is saying like he didn't know what to say, I sat there not knowing what the fuck was going on. Cena has owned The Rock ever since Rocky came back last year, and I'm not a Cena fan. I wish more people would look at things objectively rather than getting emotional over someone they used to be a fan of just not being that good. This forum has completely gone to shit in the past 6 months, Is it all the Rocky fans who wouldn't usually be here or what? be objective or fuck off.


Yeah, it kind of sickening really. Alot of people here wanted Cena to be edgy, different. Now, he is, and people still hate it.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

McNugget said:


> I can't say that I particularly enjoy the direction they've taken the feud in, but... I'm really confused as to why there's all this new Cena hate flying around. Can someone point me to a time in Cena's character (when facing a larger/better/more decorated opponent) where he wasn't a disrespectful little pissant? You guys are acting like it's a new thing. Cena nosells EVERYTHING.
> 
> I just don't get it. How was he supposed to react to the promo? By getting scared? By getting all serious and ready to fight when there's still 4 weeks between now and the PPV?
> 
> Acting like a twit is exactly in line with his character. Why is this surprising to people?


Keeping a straight face is not that much to ask for.

Not marking everytime Rock says something is pretty much what you're supposed to do.


----------



## Smif-N-Wessun (Jan 21, 2012)

Son's been in rare form for this feud. But he needs to get all the way the fuck outta here wit that stupid-ass look on his face, b...


----------



## AnotherDamnAlias (Feb 20, 2011)

itssoeasy23 said:


> Yeah, it kind of sickening really. Alot of people here wanted Cena to be edgy, different. Now, he is, and people still hate it.


rise above deeez nutzz


----------



## Pedro Vicious (Dec 27, 2011)

The worst THE ROCK > The best john cena


----------



## The Arseache Kid (Mar 6, 2012)

Maybe it's because I've only started watching again properly for the first time in years in the past few months but I really like what both of them are doing. To me it isn't about one or t'other it's about them both selling the fight. When Cena was laughing to me it looked like he was scared like The Rock said he was. Not saying anything plus consistantly going on about having to beat him making it sound like he's trying to convince himself adds to it. He got on over on The Rock last week and the intensity from The Rock when he came out on Monday made it seem like a genuine hatred for Cena. Personally I think together, they are selling their promo's brilliantly. You have the serious Cena sitting alone in an empty theater and then you have The Rock throwing a load of shite into the sea and making jokes. To me how The Rock played his reaction to Cena last week and how Cena reacted to The Rock coming out added to the whole dimension of it. Cena won last week, The Rock this week.

Plus, if the writers actually used this opportunity they could open up Cena's character massively effective heel turn after WM. He was booed by his hometown after giving a heartfelt promo about having to beat The Rock. He constantly goes on and on about how hard he's worked, about how he's still here, yet he gets booed. He finds himself wearing ridiculous outfits (why on earth would he mention that otherwise?) and being forced to hawk all kinds of shit. He could get beat at WM and turn heel or, preferrably for me, he could win but still get booed (hardly unlikely) and turn against the fans completely, embrace the hate and become a real fuck the world type of heel/tweener.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

No. He wanted this match and now he's acting like its a joke. I want two things to happen: 1. The crowd to be dead silent when Cena talks. No reaction whatsoever. 2. The rock to work stiff against him. 

Can't wait until all of this over!


----------



## kwab (Nov 27, 2011)

James Bell said:


> No, he is just coming off as a hypocritical asshat to me. He chastises Rock for leaving the WWE to do movies and become Hollywood, but he's made 5-6 movies of his own. *Last night he talks about how the Rock isn't serious anymore and he wants the music to hit and see "The Rock" come to the ring, not Dwayne, not twitter-talk or trending worldwide, he wants serious Rock. So he gets serious Rock and he spends the entire time laughing, smiling, and no-selling every word that comes out of Rock's mouth. *
> 
> His pre-recorded promo in the seats was terrible as well.



This fuckin' annoyed the SHIT out of me.






McNugget said:


> I can't say that I particularly enjoy the direction they've taken the feud in, but... I'm really confused as to why there's all this new Cena hate flying around. Can someone point me to a time in Cena's character (when facing a larger/better/more decorated opponent) where he wasn't a disrespectful little pissant? You guys are acting like it's a new thing. Cena nosells EVERYTHING.
> *
> I just don't get it. How was he supposed to react to the promo? By getting scared? By getting all serious and ready to fight when there's still 4 weeks between now and the PPV?*
> 
> Acting like a twit is exactly in line with his character. Why is this surprising to people?


Check the Punk-Jericho promo from last week in Portland and that's exactly how it should've been. Punk first started out a little smiley but then got serious for the remainder of the promo. Cena's smiling was irritating, antagonistic, and made me want to kick his teeth in.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

lol no. I still find his promo's incredibly cringe worthy. He's the reason the feud sucks right now.


----------



## Majesty (Feb 7, 2012)

Cena intentionally doing this to try to get the upper hand in his promos while no selling the Rock's promos is pretty unprofessional. I know that they are TRYING to get a 50/50 reaction in Miami for the Cena/Rock match but it's KILLING the momentum in my opinion. 

And No Cena isn't winning me over, if anything it's making me dislike him more. If the Rock sells that he was "shook" but Cena doesn't even react to the Rock being very serious with him. 

Maybe it will take the Rock giving Cena a beat down to "wake him up" on who he's facing at Wrestlemania.


----------



## Jerichaholic4life (Jun 29, 2008)

Cena is so darn desperate to get a one up over Rock that he's completely no selling a story here.

Rock is the Peoples Champion and is standing up for the people and their revolution to get rid of Cena and his repetitive crap. That's what Rock is standing for right now and whether you think his promos haven't been up to scratch recently he's still entertaining the millions whilst doing it.

As for Cena he's not standing up for anything but himself, he's ignoring the fans cries for change and continues to spew out his hot garbage. He stands there smirking and smiling, trying to get a one up over The Rock because he's so desperate to prove he can hang one on one on the mic with him. Truth is he can't and will never win over the millions like Rock because he's never listened to the people and what they want!


----------



## McNugget (Aug 27, 2007)

Okay, let me rephrase. What I don't understand is why the assumption has suddenly become that Cena has gone off script, has acted in a way that is not exactly how WWE wants him to act. Look at his history. He has always been a grinning idiot. Always.

I don't get this idea that John Cena the man, not the wrestler, has acted in a way to personally disrespect the Rock. I don't see it, and every single post in this thread claiming this is the case does nothing to back that claim up. In the end, it's just my opinion, but all I see here is Cena acting in a way that is perfectly in line with his character. I see Rock acting flustered and annoyed, at the creative team's behest, in order to get more people on Cena's side.

I think that the issue here is that the CM Punk angle over the summer has created this perception amongst smart fans that angles like this have some sort of blend of kayfabe and reality. The truth, however, is that if Vince McMahon felt that Cena were undermining the match, the angle, or the company, it WOULD NOT HAPPEN. Period. There is nothing here but kayfabe, they've just caught onto a way to make you unsure. They've made you stupider.

As I said in my last post, I don't really care for the direction they're taking it in. I would much prefer an intense, physical feud between these two, but we must keep in mind that there are still a number of RAWs between now and Wrestlemania. Cena and Rock still have a lot of time to get intense, get personal, and brawl. So maybe, instead of shitting all over the angle a month before it actually gets to play out, we should just take a breath and relax. Because really, is all this 'I want to strangle Cena hur hurr' talk worth it? Does getting all angry and butthurt about it make you enjoy the show more?


----------



## max314 (Jan 10, 2012)

Rock is basically "jobbing" to Cena's promos.

That's how committed (i.e. desperate) they are to put Cena over Rock.

Kinda sad, actually.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

Not at all. Just when he starts to seem decent, he blows it immediately after.

The promo he did in the empty arena (the non live promo) was pretty good. They had to break it up into different takes so he'd get it right, but it was a solid promo.

Then The Rock comes out. Cena buckled when confronted by The Rock. He practically no sold that entire confrontation, and his awful facial expressions while Rock was talking would've gotten him stole on if that was the least bit realistic.

To make matters worse, he flips the mic after a promo that really fizzled out at the end which made me scratch my head in confusion. Did he really think he closed the promo strong? Because it was the weakest close Cena's done to a promo in months.

Then to put the bitter cheery on top, he jumps into the crowd in celebration, yet, what did he just accomplish? A bad promo with a pointless and unfitting mic flip at the end? Then the people in the crowd next to him (the people he jumped in to) plug Wrestlemania including the event's date. . .basically letting any halfway intelligent smark know that even the crowd patting Cena in that area were all plants to ensure there wasn't a negative reaction to him jumping in.

Cena's empty arena promo: Solid.
Cena's confrontation with Rock: *fart noise*

Rock beat his ass in promos last night. And contrary to Cena's lying claims, he's been doing it without catch phrases.

Worst thing of all, Rock's supposed to be losing these promos, but Cena's blowing it with his crappy facial expressions and reactions.


----------



## max314 (Jan 10, 2012)

Jerichaholic4life said:


> As for Cena he's not standing up for anything but himself...


His promos are completely contradictory.

A couple weeks ago, Cena's saying he's fighting "for all the guys in the back". This week, he's saying he's fighting for his "legacy" because "no-one remembers number two."

Trust me, John – you're nothing but a big, fat number two.



SinJackal said:


> Rock beat his ass in promos last night.


Agreed.

The pre-recorded stuff was great (throwing Cena's shit into the water felt genuinely cathartic  ), and when Rock came down to the ring I actually _believed_ that Rock wanted to fucking _murder_ Cena.

Brilliant as always, Rock.


----------



## max314 (Jan 10, 2012)

Double Post.

Please delete.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

He's more tolerable than usual but still I'm not impressed.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

i dont understand how cena's doing SO SO well in his promo's lately. Sure that one on the feb 20th raw was pretty good, but since then it's been the same old thing...he's been saying the same thing over and over, just in different ways. I'm not trying to hate on Cena, hell I've never hated on the guy. But I'm not that impressed. Although he does seem to to better in live promo's than rock nowadays, but Rock has been underwhelming thus far (save for his history lessons).


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

max314 said:


> His promos are completely contradictory.
> 
> A couple weeks ago, Cena's saying he's fighting "for all the guys in the back". This week, he's saying he's fighting for his "legacy" because "no-one remembers number two."
> 
> Trust me, John – you're nothing but a big, fat number two.


Gotta be honest, I don't think he's even close to number two. Is he even top 5 ever? Rock, HBK, Hogan, Stone Cold, Bret Hart, then arguably Undertaker, Macho Man, Ric Flair, and HHH. At best he cracks the top 10 as #10. And I'm even excluding Jericho who I think has also been better over his career both in ring and on the mic. His only drawback vs Cena is that he's sold less due to mostly being a heel.


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

The Rock sounded and looked way more believable than Cena last night which is why he was better in that segment IMO. The Rock looked like he really want to Kill Cena whereas Cena was smiling like a goof and not taking anything seriously.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

If theres one thing I hate about Cena, it's the fact that he can't take anything serious. If someone calls him out on his outfit, he agrees and says he looks ridiculous. If someone says he's repetitive, he doesn't deny it. The dude takes nothing personal and doesnt make any attempt to EVOLVE. He is incapable of being "badass"

Just turn him heel already. Good God.


----------



## Mattyb2266 (Jun 28, 2011)

Cena's promos have been very entertaining the last few weeks, something I can't say about the Rocks.


----------



## DAT SHIT CRAY BRAH (Mar 1, 2012)

His heel will be the same guy, just rapping. you'll get sickof heel cena in quick succession


----------



## Majesty (Feb 7, 2012)

JTB33b said:


> The Rock sounded and looked way more believable than Cena last night which is why he was better in that segment IMO. The Rock looked like he really want to Kill Cena whereas Cena was smiling like a goof and not taking anything seriously.


Yep that's the thing, Cena seems to be intentionally no selling whatever the Rock says because he wants to look better. If the Rock no sold Cena coming out there saying what he said no one would say anything. The Rock ain't gonna be the only one cooperating if Cena is gonna keep no selling to try to put himself over the Rock(which is pretty underhanded in my opinion) then the Rock should start no selling everything Cena does. But I doubt he'll sink to Cena's level. 

Then again if this all leads to the Rock giving a beatdown to Cena one of these weeks to remind him who he's getting in the ring with and wiping that smile off his face it will all be fine.


----------



## Tronnik (Feb 4, 2011)

Cena's been doing good but that's only because I have low standards for him.

Rock's been a shell of his former self.

This feud is general is meh so far and seems to get worse by the week.


----------



## Majesty (Feb 7, 2012)

Cena is no selling what Rock says to make it "appear" as if he's doing better. But in turn is ruining this feud because he wants so desperately to look better than the Rock in this feud. Part of what makes a promo between two people work is their reactions to each other. 

If Jericho and CM Punk had traded smiles and laughter during each others segment on Raw last week no one would be talking about it. 


Crowd also seems to no sell the stuff Cena is saying lately too. 

if WWE doesn't stop with the "we want it to be neutral" bullcrap they are going to lose the muster off this feud really fast.


----------



## Portugoose (Mar 30, 2010)

The_Chief said:


> Nope...Only thing he's doing is reminding me why I stopped watching in the first place and why he'll never be in Austin's, Rock's, Hogan's, Bret's, Shawn's, HHH's, Taker's league
> 
> Saddens me to think how mid carders with more talent and charisma got shun out and he's there....He's what Justin Bieber is to Freddie Mercury....A piece of shit who cant match up to him or any of the proper stars


If you stopped watching in the first place, then how do you have the credibility to answer on this thread?


----------



## Portugoose (Mar 30, 2010)

There's a double standard from a lot of people on this thread. Many of you complain about Cena no-selling the feud, but I don't see the Rock selling the feud, either.


----------



## Azuran (Feb 17, 2009)

Portugoose said:


> There's a double standard from a lot of people on this thread. Many of you complain about Cena no-selling the feud, but I don't see the Rock selling the feud, either.


Why are you surprised? Dwayne marks are not known for being objective and unbiased. Last week, Dwayne completely no sold Cena's serious promo, and you didn't see people bitching about it. Hell, he's even worse with this Kung Pow Chicken crap. I can't believe people here actually laugh at that trash.

The salty tears in this place when Cena makes Dwayne tap out cleanly in the middle of the ring are gonna be glorious.


----------



## DAT SHIT CRAY BRAH (Mar 1, 2012)

Azuran said:


> Why are you surprised? Dwayne marks are not known for being objective and unbiased. Last week, Dwayne completely no sold Cena's serious promo, and you didn't see people bitching about it. Hell, he's even worse with this Kung Pow Chicken crap. I can't believe people here actually laugh at that trash.
> 
> The salty tears in this place when Cena makes Dwayne tap out cleanly in the middle of the ring are gonna be glorious.


lol like rock will lose in miami clean. wwe really gonna have their face booed out the arena by making him win or make the rock win, revive some faith in the fans and probably make them continue watching to the next raw...

cena wont win if he does it wont be by a submission either.


----------



## Hennessey (Jan 1, 2012)

Azuran said:


> Why are you surprised? Dwayne marks are not known for being objective and unbiased. Last week, Dwayne completely no sold Cena's serious promo, and you didn't see people bitching about it. Hell, he's even worse with this Kung Pow Chicken crap. I can't believe people here actually laugh at that trash.
> 
> The salty tears in this place when Cena makes Dwayne tap out cleanly in the middle of the ring are gonna be glorious.


The Rock marks remind me of those super CM Punk marks, kind of.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

Azuran said:


> Why are you surprised? Dwayne marks are not known for being objective and unbiased. Last week, Dwayne completely no sold Cena's serious promo, and you didn't see people bitching about it. Hell, he's even worse with this Kung Pow Chicken crap. I can't believe people here actually laugh at that trash.
> 
> The salty tears in this place when Cena makes Dwayne tap out cleanly in the middle of the ring are gonna be glorious.


How has he no sold the feud?

Is he giggling like a school girl every time Cena talks? Nope that's Cena

Is he marking out whenever Cena does a promo? Nope, once again that's Cena.

When Cena talks Rock keeps a straight face and let's him do his thing. When Rock talks Cena's acting like a doofus.

You guys just don't like Rock's answers. To be fair they haven't been that good but to say he no sold them is inaccurate. He's responding to Cena he's just not acting like a 12 year with ADD while doing it.


----------



## Majesty (Feb 7, 2012)

Portugoose said:


> There's a double standard from a lot of people on this thread. Many of you complain about Cena no-selling the feud, but I don't see the Rock selling the feud, either.



No selling like acting shook over something Cena said? Or writing something on his wrist cause they needed to give Cena extra ammo and holding back promo wise cause they want to make it 50/50 at WM? Yeah The Rock isn't helping Cena out at all...


----------



## FKTNO1 (Apr 23, 2006)

All I know is Cena's still getting booed, and now their making fans boo Rock too. By trying to make Cena look better, their making the Rock's legacy look bad. Like I said before, they should've just made Rock heel. Cuz fuck it, people were still gonna cheer for him. And now their kind of just making this "real feud" seem phony. And people booed Cena, in his hometown, even after he got over Rock in the interview. All I know is that Cenas getting booed out of Miami, and hes gonna beat the Rock.


----------



## TheORKINMan (May 30, 2011)

Rock needs to actually bitch slap Cena next time he no sells. Part of the problem is they keep having the same verbal confrontation with no physical confrontation teaser.


----------



## kwab (Nov 27, 2011)

I seriously hope the Rock will legit slap the taste out of Cena's mouth the next time Cena no-sells his promos while in the ring.


----------



## evoked21 (Feb 23, 2011)

Actually losing it... Cena was alright at least to me, until recently, he bites on the Rock nonstop with silly reasons. And that goofy smile of his through out the promo is a little hard to stand.


----------



## weProtectUs (Aug 17, 2010)

He's actually done some good promos as of recent, but he seems to ignore any content of The Rock's promos and only pays attention to catchphrases or mentions of twitter which I got to admit is kind of annoying(Both The Rock's trendng stuff and Cena's unwillingness to address The Rock's actual criticisms). I also will say Cena smirking when The Rock cuts a serious promo is hurting the build up to the match because if he's doing that,(whether he's doing to fuck with The Rock or it's written into the feud) of course it's going to seem like Cena won the war of words because it's looking like anything The Rock says is meaningless, also it makes it seem as if The Rock is supposed to win at WrestleMania(which I'm sure he isn't). If Cena keeps down-playing The Rocks promos and then wins at WrestleMania it will look like a real shitty way to treat a guy who came back to put over someone who had(and apparently still does) a legit problem with him for leaving the company and having a life of his own.

P.S: If Cena is actually fucking with The Rock during these promos(I highly doubt it) then I lost any respect I had for him because that's a real scummy thing to do to someone who's trying to elevate you by putting you over in his first *singles* match in 8 years at WrestleMania, when he could just go off and do another movie and make a lot more than he makes hanging around a place where the co workers don't want you there.


----------



## Real Deal (Dec 8, 2010)

If Cena goes over clean, by submission, at WM...I will definitely stop watching wrestling for good, and that's a promise. I've been a fan since the 80's, but I'm so damn sick of this character, it's ruining wrestling for me.

One of my friends already decided not to pay $15 for WM (invited 3-4 guys to watch, food and the PPV), called me earlier today and said he doesn't think it'll be worth the time or money, and that he's done watching Raw.

Over the last month, Kane has been turned into a chicken shit, Taker is cutting his hair and having mental issues about getting his ass beat by Trips, the Rock has to do promos against a babyface without going heel and without demoralizing him too much, Jericho is forced to sound like a bitter and whining bitch that is super-jealous of Punk's success, and more attention has been given to Teddy Long and John Laurinaitis than it has been for Dolph, Henry, Miz, Kofi, or Truth.

I'm getting this feeling that Vince is literally going to kill off the era Trips and Undertaker have been discussing, all in one shot. I would not be surprised to see Jericho and Rock lose at WM, Henry become irrelevant, Kane lose to whoever he's fighting (nobody even knows where the hell his story is going anyway), and if Taker somehow beats Trips, you can bet anything that Cena will end the streak next year.

Once this happens, you'll see the older, dedicated fans bounce...and that will officially end the era. Hopefully, Vince drags the WWE out of WM with something special...whether it's a heel turn for Cena, an entire reorganization of the divisions and title belts, etc...something that changes the path they are currently on.


----------



## PunkDrunk (Jul 23, 2011)

honestly, i can see the raw post wm as the last raw ill watch for a long time


----------



## gmount (Sep 26, 2011)

again, cena the biggest disgrace in pro wrestling history is STILL finding ways of pissing me and MANY others off more and more each week. these promos he's doing are making him look worse, more cheesier and more like a bitch more than ever


----------



## PunkDrunk (Jul 23, 2011)

if i had my way, id have the entire audience turn their back on every super cena promo and every match.


----------



## thetungwakou (Aug 11, 2011)

No. I hate him more than ever. I hate when he says the Rock never said why he hated him. The Rock is saying the same thing that fans have been saying for years. Cena is boring and stale and were tired of having supercena shoved down our throats.


----------



## LarryCoon (Jul 9, 2011)

DAT SHIT CRAY BRAH said:


> lol like rock will lose in miami clean. wwe really gonna have their face booed out the arena by making him win or make the rock win, revive some faith in the fans and probably make them continue watching to the next raw...
> 
> cena wont win if he does it wont be by a submission either.


Cena will get booed by the same fans whether he wins or loses.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

read through this thread and the overreaction to cena smiling and people getting it in their head that he is no-selling the feud is getting out of control.


----------



## SimbaTGO (Mar 29, 2011)

Is Cena getting me over?
How? He is doing nothing special, nothing entertaining. He is just from time to time losing control and has to acknowledge that he is a sob, after playing 10 years in the wwe the opposite character.


----------



## kersed (Aug 20, 2010)

Not at all. However I will give him credit for working this angle with The Rock because it has to be a tough pill to swallow being the current top guy and then having The Rock who has been gone for quite a while come in and steal all of your thunder. So, props on that but he usually loses my attention pretty quickly. His promos remind me of some shitty family TV show from the 70s where everyone is overly happy and nice all the time and have "good morals" and what not. This is 2012, no one acts like that anymore.


----------



## Stadhart (Jan 25, 2009)

James Bell said:


> No, he is just coming off as a hypocritical asshat to me. He chastises Rock for leaving the WWE to do movies and become Hollywood, but he's made 5-6 movies of his own. Last night he talks about how the Rock isn't serious anymore and he wants the music to hit and see "The Rock" come to the ring, not Dwayne, not twitter-talk or trending worldwide, he wants serious Rock. So he gets serious Rock and he spends the entire time laughing, smiling, and no-selling every word that comes out of Rock's mouth.
> 
> His pre-recorded promo in the seats was terrible as well.


only a couple of pages into this thread but totally agree with this

it's beyond annoying and when the Rock was staring Cena down he just had that stupid grin on his face and then interrupted him - so far I've been left flat by the whole thing and it is Cena's fault as no matter what the Rock does Cena will just undermine the whole thing


----------



## Stadhart (Jan 25, 2009)

The_Chief said:


> I remember when I was younger, if someone started a fight with me, and they could seriously kick my ass, I would just smile and laugh my way out of it I was that scared.....Reminded me of that last night
> 
> For some reason, Im getting a Survivor series 97 of this feud...I hope it doesnt end like that


when Rock was looking into Cena's eyes he looked like he was having trouble staring back and kept blinking - looks like Cena is massively intimidated by the Rock


----------



## Suit Up (Feb 24, 2012)

no he sucks and he is pissing me off, i hope the rock snaps that assholes neck


----------



## Gaius_Baltar (Jan 31, 2012)

'Haters gonna hate', but there's no doubt that John Cena is surprising a lot of people as of late. The audience in Boston was an example of that. Cena walked to the ring to a chorus of boos, but after owning The Rock on the mic he was getting cheered to the rafters. 

The 'toothfairy' chants really shocked me and they shocked The Rock too. Rocky expected to be the hero in this feud and yet the fans have turned on him. People are starting to appreciate just how good John Cena really is. Why support yesterday's man when today's champ is even better?

It will be tough for Cena detractors to admit, but The Rock is being overshadowed by Cena every week by a huge margin.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

Cena "no-selling" Rock's stuff is kayfabe, for fuck's sake... that's the whole point. Cena not taking *DWAYNE* seriously.


----------



## TRDBaron (Jun 28, 2011)

Cena's promos are the truth. Rocky gave us all the finger to do shitty movies in Hollywood and then comes back saying he's gonna fight for the fans at WM. Sure Rocky...
I have a feeling though that the WWE is gonna fuck this up big time, Rock will be gone after Wrestlemania and Cena will be super Johnny again. This is the best opportunity to turn Cena heel, they might do it at Mania but every week that possibility seems to grow slimmer.


----------



## SimbaTGO (Mar 29, 2011)

Kalashnikov said:


> Cena "no-selling" Rock's stuff is kayfabe, for fuck's sake... that's the whole point. Cena not taking *DWAYNE* seriously.


after something happened it can always be argumented that it is kayfabe.

the truth is the rock got under Cenas skin and Cena is starting making a lot of mistakes.


----------



## Neil_totally (Jul 31, 2011)

I think he's been doing great, but I think his no-selling of Rocks promo's is bang out of order, and i'm really surprised that Vince is letting it happen.


----------



## Cheap Shot (Nov 1, 2008)

kersed said:


> Not at all. However I will give him credit for working this angle with The Rock because it has to be a tough pill to swallow being the current top guy and then having The Rock who has been gone for quite a while come in and steal all of your thunder. e.


Boo fucking hoo. WWE is a business, first and foremost. The Rock was brought back because it was good for business. Cena, Punk, and the 'boys in the back' need to accept this fact and keep quiet. Had they been better drawers, then the WWE wouldn't feel the need to bring back The Rock. 

The Rock is a bigger star than any of those currently in the roster will ever be, they need to know their role and shut their mouths.


----------



## Pokensmoke (Mar 1, 2012)

Cena is owning the Rock week win, week out. Yeah the first history lesson was funny but face to face, Cena has it completely over the Rock.


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

LOL how the hell is cena owning the rock, even anything his promos have been worse. The rocks promos have been really good, especially the ones on raw. Because cena insults the rock and whines and bitches hes owning the rock. LMAO. The rock made cena look like a complete chump


----------



## Suit Up (Feb 24, 2012)

Pokensmoke said:


> Cena is owning the Rock week win, week out. Yeah the first history lesson was funny but face to face, Cena has it completely over the Rock.


hahahahahah? how exactly? acting like a spoiled kid??


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Kalashnikov said:


> Cena "no-selling" Rock's stuff is kayfabe, for fuck's sake... that's the whole point. Cena not taking *DWAYNE* seriously.


If he doesn't take *DWAYNE* seriously then how can he say that beating him will define his legacy, that it means everything to him? That makes absolutely no fucking sense.


----------



## lesje (Mar 13, 2006)

Hell no, his promo's make me hate m even more. Only thing he got is cheapshots and ohhh,,,Rocky is never here...Man fuck him, The Rock has done it all,paid his dues, became The Great One, a Legend, hell Cena could go on for another ten years and he would still not be half as big as The Rock was/is. The worst thing is, he will probably win at Mania, why would the WWE have the Rock get a win over their top babyface? Makes no sense, Cena won't turn heel, he will just keep being his ''normal'' self, wich is exactly why he is such a tool and go over The Rock, man I hope the fans will actually riot when this phony ...... wins this huge match. 

cena doesn't deserve to go over The Rock, why? Because cena was never as big The Rock, Hogan, Austin, Bret Hart, Warrior or any other top babyface for that matter..Guy has litterely been shoved down our troaths, only fans he got are the fans who grew up wacthing him and you can't blame those kids cause they simply don't know any better.. Cena has litterly made me laugh like 4 to 5 times in TEN YEARS!!! I'm not even kidding, and only good matches I remember from him are him vs Umaga and him vs Edge.. fucking kung pow fruity pebble phony ass, lookin like a ten year old boy John cena.

Lol, i'm really,really starting to hate him


----------



## Trailblazing (Feb 28, 2012)

Rianbow swag have/had permenent sentenses for the rock

# Rock is not here,I'm here
# Via Satelite
# Dwayne leaves wwe for hollywood 

That lifesavers candy hippopotamus face don't have any mind in his 3 pound head 5uck and boo him


----------



## Stadhart (Jan 25, 2009)

he just isn't going to lose at WM unfortunately and as people have said Rock is holding back on promos (at least that is what it looks like) so I wonder why the Rock has even bothered - he has nothing to prove and doesn't need the money so why be forced by Vince to try to build up a Cena that everyone hates at his own expense 

makes no sense to me


----------



## James Bell (Jan 12, 2012)

Pokensmoke said:


> Cena is owning the Rock week win, week out. Yeah the first history lesson was funny but face to face, Cena has it completely over the Rock.


When did no-selling a face to face confrontation become "owning" the other guy?


----------



## The Main Headliner (Mar 5, 2009)

Gaius_Baltar said:


> 'Haters gonna hate', but there's no doubt that John Cena is surprising a lot of people as of late. The audience in Boston was an example of that. Cena walked to the ring to a chorus of boos, but after owning The Rock on the mic he was getting cheered to the rafters.
> 
> The 'toothfairy' chants really shocked me and they shocked The Rock too. Rocky expected to be the hero in this feud and yet the fans have turned on him. People are starting to appreciate just how good John Cena really is. Why support yesterday's man when today's champ is even better?
> 
> It will be tough for Cena detractors to admit, but The Rock is being overshadowed by Cena every week by a huge margin.


Yup, a part of the crowd chantin tooth fairy in cenas hometown sure means that the fans turned on the rock.


----------



## The Main Headliner (Mar 5, 2009)

He has been surprisinging though, ill give people that. However, remember one golden live face to face promo from the rock and it probably goes up in smoke.


----------



## RatedRviper (Jun 28, 2011)

He's awesome son of a bitch on microphone.....next week THUGONOMICS is back baby!!

i would like you nerds to step in front of 20k fans live and millions watching,and TALK


----------



## The_Great_One21 (Feb 22, 2012)

RatedRviper said:


> He's awesome son of a bitch on microphone.....next week THUGONOMICS is back baby!!
> 
> i would like you nerds to step in front of 20k fans live and millions watching,and TALK


Anytime. And I guarantee i woud do a damn better job of it that Cena does.


----------



## blazegod99 (Feb 26, 2008)

Cliffy Byro said:


> No.
> 
> He's proved that after ten years in the biz he still knows fuck all about it.


This. Cena's been wrestling for 10 years, a top guy for 8 years, and yet he NEEDS this big win so badly... yet he's done nothing but re-hash the tired rhetoric of via satellite(which he used on Monday and doesnt even make sense seeing how Rock has been there the last two weeks and will be up until Wrestlemania), The Rock not being The Rock(which IDGAF what anyone has said, it's stupid and shows how dumb fans are). 

Im just tired of this Cena.

Cena's promos have always sucked. This has not changed.


----------



## The Streak (Apr 5, 2009)

The_Great_One21 said:


> Anytime. And I guarantee i woud do a damn better job of it that Cena does.


LOL!


----------



## The_Chief (Dec 31, 2011)

RatedRviper said:


> He's awesome son of a bitch on microphone.....next week THUGONOMICS is back baby!!
> 
> i would like you nerds to step in front of 20k fans live and millions watching,and TALK


Em I've actually been on the microphone to 3,000 people and 1 million viewers on live tv......I've done a better job in entertaining people and I aint a multi millionaire...Trust me, Im in the entertainment business and Cena is NOT doing a good job


----------



## The_Great_One21 (Feb 22, 2012)

The Streak said:


> LOL!



Trust me, I could.

As long as I don't smile, laugh, ruin a feud, or make a poop joke, i've pretty trumped anything Cena can do.


----------



## RatedRviper (Jun 28, 2011)

It's easy to act tough on fucking forum


----------



## The Main Headliner (Mar 5, 2009)

blazegod99 said:


> This. Cena's been wrestling for 10 years, a top guy for 8 years, and yet he NEEDS this big win so badly... yet he's done nothing but re-hash the tired rhetoric of via satellite(which he used on Monday and doesnt even make sense seeing how Rock has been there the last two weeks and will be up until Wrestlemania), The Rock not being The Rock(which IDGAF what anyone has said, it's stupid and shows how dumb fans are).
> 
> Im just tired of this Cena.
> 
> Cena's promos have always sucked. This has not changed.


See that's the funny thing...the face of the wwe for 7 years, a 12 time world champ "needs" this win?!?! Lmfao. I know it's kayfabe but that truly shows how Cena's run pales in comparison to other top dogs and he's been shoved down everyones throats to the point where getting 50 percent crowd support in his hometown is considered a landmark moment for a man that's the top face of the company, that's pathetic.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

John Cena has always been good on the mic. WWE are just giving him more freedom now, and it shows.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

The_Chief said:


> Em I've actually been on the microphone to 3,000 people and 1 million viewers on live tv......I've done a better job in entertaining people and I aint a multi millionaire...Trust me, Im in the entertainment business and Cena is NOT doing a good job


There is no fucking proof so I don't believe it. Back to the topic, Cena has been great so far. But I'm still more hyped from Punk and Jericho.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

His _"Dr. Thugonomics"_ raps are mid-card material at best. If you say otherwise, you're in denial.


----------



## DAT SHIT CRAY BRAH (Mar 1, 2012)

Fair enough hes ok on the mic............


BUT DOESN'T THE FACT HE'S A ****** ANNOY ANYBODY?


Jesus christ, I'm so surprised how many cena fans there are that enjoy his rap gimmick, its awful, hes from a private school, this dude is the complete opposite of the dude in 8 mile. He's just embarassing, for those who enjoy hiphop they must cringe like me, at anything he does like this. The way he talks and shit is embarassing, doesnt his parents or siblings feel embrassed that his middleclass suburban white boy who was bought up so well is talking like this...?

I know its a gimmick, its a cringeworthy gimmick though.


----------



## blazegod99 (Feb 26, 2008)

The_Great_One21 said:


> Trust me, I could.
> 
> As long as I don't smile, laugh, ruin a feud, or make a poop joke, i've pretty trumped anything Cena can do.


LMAO at this.

Hell, Im an artist, so I know how to entertain as well. Cena just sucks ass. Its no excuse


----------



## The_Chief (Dec 31, 2011)

Vinnie said:


> There is no fucking proof so I don't believe it. Back to the topic, Cena has been great so far. But I'm still more hyped from Punk and Jericho.


Dont care whether you believe it or not lad ha. Im stating what is an actual fact...I have nothing to prove to you or anyone...But back on topic...if you wanna know more or whatever, there is pm's for that sorta shit


----------



## InkL (Mar 6, 2012)

The_Chief said:


> Em I've actually been on the microphone to *3,000 people and 1 million viewers on live tv*......I've done a better job in entertaining people and I aint a multi millionaire...Trust me, Im in the entertainment business and Cena is NOT doing a good job


Are you from Impact Wrestling? LOL.


----------



## The_Chief (Dec 31, 2011)

InkL said:


> Are you from Impact Wrestling? LOL.


Hahaha class


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

I'll say this a-daggum-gain: the only people that do are being manipulated.


I'll address this directly to WWE creative because we all know they look on the web, judging from Cena's promo Monday:

I see through your bull crap. This is having the opposite effect you want.

Not only is Cena whack, he's more pathetic and bi-polar than ever. Half of the people here may be too dumb to see it, but I do. The man has no redeeming values other than the fact that he's a tool. Since I can't make money off of him, I'll boo his butt. 


That is all.


----------



## dele (Feb 21, 2005)

CBF to read the thread, but here's my take:

Two things are happening:

1. Cena is actually delivering promos where you actually somewhat believe the stuff that comes out of his mouth. Back when he was really getting hate (05-09) he sounded fake, and people didn't like that.

2. Rock's promos have been pretty bad. btw "Pretty Bad" is now trending worldwide. Seriously, what happened to the caustic pissed off guy that I grew to know and love?


----------



## bc23 (Feb 28, 2012)

Cena is about to spit some cringe worthy raps


----------



## dangreenday (Jul 23, 2007)

Ive always been a cena fan butt i really do think he has been kicking rocks ass as of late (not a rock hater at all - Rock was my all time fav wrestler growing up)
i totally agree with Cena tho - it feels as DWAYNE is here cutting the promos and THE ROCK is the one on the Satillite still lol


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

Not with him no-selling what Rock says to him face to face and standing there with a stupid smirk on his face the entire time. 

Cena cutting off Rock at the crescendo of his final rebuttal when he was about to deliver his final line about "making Cena his bitch at Wrestlemania" or whatever it was, was plain and simply unprofessional of Cena. Not only did Cena no sell Rock's ENTIRE promo but he completely contradicting everything that was conveyed in the video package of him in the empty arena talking about how important it is for him to beat Rock. It was completely unnecessarily, and really in bad taste to no sell Rock’s words, and he then went to the level of cutting off Rock at the climax of the promo...just such face palm. And then to top it off, AFTER Rock leaves the ring, Cena takes out a marker and writes on his wrist in a mocking manner. Why not do that while Rock's standing two feet in front of you in the ring John? Rock would have probably bitch slapped Cena on live TV if he had done that and Cena knew it.

If Rock's going to sell what Cena says but Cena's not going to do the same to what Rock says, then that is just bullshit for the lack of a better term. Not only is it making both guys look really bad in their own ways (Rock for obvious reasons, and Cena for being childish and petty) but it's doing NOTHING for the match build. 

Last year when this whole build to WM 28 was conceived, Rock and Cena (and Vince probably as well) most likely put a gentleman's agreement in place saying that they could both take shots at each other, but it would all be ultimately in an effort to build it towards to match. However, Cena has been taking some legitimate cheap shots at Rock and going a lot more off the cuff, while Rock has been staying in character. I get the feeling that Cena and Vince are taking advantage of that, because they know Rock has too much pride say, "Hey guys, take it easy. Don't take so many cheap shots, or give me a heads up if you’re going to go below the belt". Rock would never do that. So as a result of Rock choosing to take the high road, he is being made to look bad.

Rock has always prided himself on keeping his composure in front of the live camera, and definitely behind the scenes for that matter. Even if Rock really feels Cena (again, probably with Vince's direction) is taking cheap digs at him, and purposefully and unprofessionally trying to catch Rock off guard - he won't say anything. Rock knows that that dirt would come out at some point, and Rock would never stoop to that level or be shown as a bitch. So what it then comes down to is that Cena is playing dirty pool and Rock doesn't have much more ammo to unload unless he plays dirty as well...which was not part of the ‘agreement’. 

At this point it's just a become this bickering war of trying to tear each other down...rather than doing what’s needed to sell the match by _building each other up _ - and that's a fucking mistake and a bad direction to go. So to answer the OP's question: no, he is not winning me over. Not in the slightest..


----------



## RatedRviper (Jun 28, 2011)

Dwayne Johnson sucks,END OF STORY.

THE ROCK was the man


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

Rock's history lessons were fantastic. It was vintage Rock and he clearly has the edge over Cena in that category. I certainly find those more entertaining than anything Cena's done. However, Cena's message is more prevalent and more important than Rock's. We know why Cena wants it and Cena shows why he wants it. Rock simply argues semantics. It's not that he isn't entertaining, but his message is lacking.

"I'm 6'4" 265lbs, you'll always be my bitch" blah blah blah. It establishes nothing, it's repetitive, and it's annoying. Cena progresses every week. "Rock has options. My back is against the wall." Right there explains why Cena needs this so much and we haven't even touched on the empty arena promo. And the way he twisted Rock's "At Wrestlemania I'll make history by making you my bitch" was brilliant. "I'm the son of a bitch who's going to make history by whipping your ass."

Cena's winning this feud as hard as it is to believe.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

No. I'd be one of the first to admit that he was better on the mic than The Rock last week, but on Monday night, his silly grinning/no selling during The Rock's serious promo was just painful to watch and when The Rock referred to him as 'a little boy', that's exatly what I was thinking of Cena at the time.

You only have to look at the Rock/Stone Cold promo on Raw from just before Survivor Series 2001 to see how both guys taking each other seriously can really benefit the feud and keep the crowd on the edge of their seat. The Rock gave Cena a chance to step it up face to face, and instead Cena acted like a child and didn't bother to step it up until The Rock had left the ring.

Not that I was in any way surprised by it, really.


----------



## Gr8nessGraves (Apr 3, 2005)

Cena isn't winning anything. He contradicts himself every week and completely ignores any shots The Rock takes at him.

As much as people give The Rock shit about using the same catch phrases at least hes ENTERTAINING. John Cena has been rehashing the same shit every week. How is he progressing?

Cena is ruining this whole feud. Get serious or GTFO.


----------



## BeastOfTheEast07 (Jul 11, 2007)

What the fuck am I reading here, guys?

Are people writing that Cena isn't selling the Rock's material? That he's playing a stiff? For about a year now, Cena has been looking like prosaic shit. He was restricted in material, so that The Rock could build up momentum in time for 'Mania. Cena's had the upper hand - for what, like a week? John needs this momentum so badly. He's been presented so poorly against one of the industry's most popular, but it finally seems as if these two personalities are clashing appropriately. Purportedly, these two are some of the finest orators ever in wrestling, and in mainstream wrestling, you don't get over by the respect or friendship promo. The real attraction in wrestling comes from division. 

Their program is starting to finally accelerate. It's a program about the duality of both superstars. And, for wrestling anyway, its an intelligent challenge to understand why each of these men are iconic, who these men are behind their veneer and contrived proliferation. Cena has gained a new voice, and he's done so with aplomb. 

So don't fucking cry when it's finally getting good!


----------



## rockymark94 (Jan 3, 2012)

BeastOfTheEast07 said:


> What the fuck am I reading here, guys?
> 
> Are people writing that Cena isn't selling the Rock's material? That he's playing a stiff? For about a year now, Cena has been looking like prosaic shit. He was restricted in material, so that The Rock could build up momentum in time for 'Mania. Cena's had the upper hand - for what, like a week? John needs this momentum so badly. He's been presented so poorly against one of the industry's most popular, but it finally seems as if these two personalities are clashing appropriately. Purportedly, these two are some of the finest orators ever in wrestling, and in mainstream wrestling, you don't get over by the respect or friendship promo. The real attraction in wrestling comes from division.
> 
> ...


 Cena always got the last word in during their buildup to mania 27 between him and the miz, cena gets to shoot on the rock's personal life whereas the rock clowns cena's character and clothing. The feud is basically the rock being the hollywood sellout character vs cena the saint of the wwe who works hard for the business and deserves to be cheered by the adult fans. 
Its the rock using kayfabe material against Cena using worked shoot material for the last year. Why can't they let the rock go out there and say Cena would go down in history as the most hated top babyface in wwe history?


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

BeastOfTheEast07 said:


> What the fuck am I reading here, guys?
> 
> Are people writing that Cena isn't selling the Rock's material? That he's playing a stiff? For about a year now, Cena has been looking like prosaic shit. He was restricted in material, so that The Rock could build up momentum in time for 'Mania. Cena's had the upper hand - for what, like a week? John needs this momentum so badly. He's been presented so poorly against one of the industry's most popular, but it finally seems as if these two personalities are clashing appropriately. Purportedly, these two are some of the finest orators ever in wrestling, and in mainstream wrestling, you don't get over by the respect or friendship promo. The real attraction in wrestling comes from division.
> 
> ...


Sure Cena is getting the upper hand now, but it's not playing the same ball game Rock is. Sure for the past year Rock has called out Cena and made fun of him, but he kept the focus within kayfabe. Rock has been and still is selling Cena's comments. Cena isn't. That is where the problem lies. 

Look, if that's the only way Vince feels he can get Cena over and the upper hand, by catching Rock off guard on live TV...then so be it, but that's just a whole issue in itself that is NOT helping to promote what the match should be focusing on.


----------



## bigdog40 (Sep 8, 2004)

BeastOfTheEast07 said:


> What the fuck am I reading here, guys?
> 
> Are people writing that Cena isn't selling the Rock's material? That he's playing a stiff? For about a year now, Cena has been looking like prosaic shit. He was restricted in material, so that The Rock could build up momentum in time for 'Mania. Cena's had the upper hand - for what, like a week? John needs this momentum so badly. He's been presented so poorly against one of the industry's most popular, but it finally seems as if these two personalities are clashing appropriately. Purportedly, these two are some of the finest orators ever in wrestling, and in mainstream wrestling, you don't get over by the respect or friendship promo. The real attraction in wrestling comes from division.
> 
> ...





Well people want the Rock to completely bury Cena's character for 6 weeks, and have the Rock make him look like a fool like he did back at Survivor Series. Now when it's time for Cena to diss it out, people want to start crying foul saying the Rock deserves better, Cena's no selling, etc. Funny since the Rock did the exact same thing for years by talking people down and no selling what his opponents were saying.


----------



## The_Chief (Dec 31, 2011)

Its at times like this I wish Rocky wasnt the professional that he is and just let rip on him and hit him a smack! 

Jesus, Cena even managed to make Austin's beer bash seem like Austin was giving a beer to an underage kid....How shit does he have to be??...I cant stress enough how much I hate him or think he is useless...And I mean from day one, not just in this feud


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

I hate him even more if thats possible. There is nothing that man could do to change my opinion of him. Except a heel turn. Hint hint WWE.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

No, and I doubt he will. It's the same stale Cena. He's just trying to do standup comedy now with the same two lines he's repeated 50 fucking times for The Rock.


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

Cena cries about rock leaving but Cena doesn't respect the business.

It shows in the way he's handling this program with the no selling and interrupting.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

No way. He's just a big troll right now. He says the same stuff every week and he smiles during serious promos. We all know that he's going to win but he could at least try to sell the feud. If he doesn't turn heel after Wrestlemania then this feud isn't going to help anyone.


----------



## I'm a loser (Mar 6, 2012)

bigdog40 said:


> Well people want the Rock to completely bury Cena's character for 6 weeks, and have the Rock make him look like a fool like he did back at Survivor Series. Now when it's time for Cena to diss it out, people want to start crying foul saying the Rock deserves better, Cena's no selling, etc. Funny since the Rock did the exact same thing for years by talking people down and no selling what his opponents were saying.


Sure, The Rock may have talked people down but The Rock has never had a big doofy smile on his face during a serious promo build up. I heard some people say these promos are Cena at his best... seriously? They don't hype me up in any way to want to watch him face The Rock at wm28. I seen him do better, more intense promos against Kane... I really hope they don't let Rock go out like this...


----------



## 1nation (Jul 24, 2011)

something people forget (or rather choose to ignore)...

(a) It's all a work. They're trying to make Cena look good. How can they do that, bring Rock down by a level or two.

(b) They woudn't make much money if Rock came out and squashed Cena week in and week out...and then squashed him again at WM. They want us to think Cena has a fighting chance.

(c) they want this feud to sell. this is supposed to be face vs face. Nobody is turning heel in this. Both are supposed to be right. Hence, the crowd is supposed to like 'em both or be more or less 50/50.

(d) we see Rock doing more mistakes because it'll make Cena look better. Rock has been doing movies for quite some time...if anything his mic skill has gone up, not down. Remember folks like Batista who became better in mic after he did a movie.


----------



## 1nation (Jul 24, 2011)

oh and once this feud is over, ya'll will be back to hating Cena. till then suck up to him


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Erm, no. He's been diverting me rather. I have never seen Cena this terrible vocally in years. Forking out 10 minutes of Raw just so we can listen to him contemplate extrordinarily loudly in an empty arena with generic fucking phrases? Lol.


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

Lowering the rock's credibility to sell this thing isn't the way to go.

They've had a year to plan this. They could have built up 2 or 3 credible heels to feed Cena to try to bring him up. What's with this bringing down shit?

The heels are another story. Sometimes it seems like wwe doesn't want anyone to get over. MVP springs to mind.


----------



## BeastOfTheEast07 (Jul 11, 2007)

NoLeafClover said:


> Sure Cena is getting the upper hand now, but it's not playing the same ball game Rock is. Sure for the past year Rock has called out Cena and made fun of him, but he kept the focus within kayfabe. Rock has been and still is selling Cena's comments. Cena isn't. That is where the problem lies.
> 
> Look, if that's the only way Vince feels he can get Cena over and the upper hand, by catching Rock off guard on live TV...then so be it, but that's just a whole issue in itself that is NOT helping to promote what the match should be focusing on.


Do you think that I want Cena to have an upper-hand? I like programs in wrestling. I've been distanced from both men for quite some time, and its this feud that's making me care again. 

The Rock is the most confident and - god, this is banal - electric orator in wrestling history. Everyone at home knows he could have taken a more offensive approach. The promo he delivered was designed not to abase Cena, but just not to the point where it would seem that he wasn't even playing The Rock. The comments about his physical stature were filler. He was just there to be there that night. That promo was about giving Cena some...

..._Attitude_.

John Cena can't ignore that The Rock is really not a wrestler anymore. It is just like how The Rock couldn't ignore how caustic the adult audience is regarding Cena. Fair game there. But concerning the cheap shots: those are instruments of momentum. CM Punk needed them during the summer, and Cena needs them now. 

This is all in the realm of kayfabe. These two are playing controversial figures, and it makes think of seminal encounters from a time ago.


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

I get tired of that douchebag smirk Cena always has. Someone says they will "rip your throat out", shouldn't you get a little angry or at least challenge the comment?

The Rock could say he will murder John Cena's family and Cena would still stand their with that dumb ass smirk.


----------



## as99 (Mar 13, 2010)

John Cena ruined what could have been a great moment, instead he smirks it off to tell the world GUYS ITS ALL FAKE LOL...


----------



## iSmackUdown (Nov 25, 2011)

My hate for him has been downgraded to just a dislike.


----------



## CrystalFissure (Jun 7, 2011)

People are overreacting the smiling! Christ, all he's doing is not selling the Rock's threats, because in reality Cena knows all they are are JUST THREATS. Cena can beat the Rock, and he knows it.


----------



## DAT SHIT CRAY BRAH (Mar 1, 2012)

In real life, I reckon dwayne would rock cena.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

BeastOfTheEast07 said:


> Do you think that I want Cena to have an upper-hand? I like programs in wrestling. I've been distanced from both men for quite some time, and its this feud that's making me care again.
> 
> The Rock is the most confident and - god, this is banal - electric orator in wrestling history. Everyone at home knows he could have taken a more offensive approach. The promo he delivered was designed not to abase Cena, but just not to the point where it would seem that he wasn't even playing The Rock. The comments about his physical stature were filler. He was just there to be there that night. That promo was about giving Cena some...


I understand the promo was designed to give Cena the upper hand. Both this week and last week’s promos were. I don’t have a problem with that, because quite frankly Rock has had the upper hand for the past year. However, while the promos were designed to give Cena an edge, it was taken out of that structure when Cena fucking no sold every word out of Rock’s mouth. I don’t understand what is so hard to understand about why this is a serious issue in building to the match. 

Cena standing there with that smirk on his face, and just looking around uninterested in what was being said as if Rock was fucking Curt Hawkins talking, garnered nothing beneficial from the promo that fuels the rivalry. The most telling piece of this whole thing is that just a little under an hour after the video package showed “How serious Cena is taking this match, and how he needs to beat Rock”, out comes Cena completely contradicting and backtracking everything that was gained from emphasizing the impact of the match and the challenge to his legacy. And it was all done by his actions and attitude of not taking Rock seriously when face to face. 

By Cena acting like a child in that instance, Rock’s words fell flat…which I think was a huge miss for WWE in that those last couple lines from Rock could have really resonated in building the match. Had Cena been staring back at him with a straight face as Rock said, “I look at you and I see fear John”, the intensity of the segment would have been taken to the next level. That line alone should have really struck a chord with the John Cena character but instead John rolled his eyes and no sold the fuck out of it. AND then to further it, he cut off Rock’s final line. For what benefit? So Cena could look like CM Punk wannabe? It was done in the wrong context and wrong environment, and really hurt how this feud should be being built. There has to be give and take on both sides in a pro wrestling promo battle. By Cena not giving his end, he was unprofessional and didn’t respect the way this business’ element of storytelling is structured.



> ..._Attitude_.
> 
> John Cena can't ignore that The Rock is really not a wrestler anymore. It is just like how The Rock couldn't ignore how caustic the adult audience is regarding Cena. Fair game there. But concerning the cheap shots: those are instruments of momentum. CM Punk needed them during the summer, and Cena needs them now.


Attitude? So we're supposed to buy in to Cena’s new found "attitude" that is centered around him cutting off Rock's lines or smirking like an idiot when Rock is trying to be as serious as possible, _SELLING_ the match? That not attitude. Cena’s “attitude” that focuses on cheap shots not based on Rock’s career in Hollywood, but rather in focusing on petty things that ultimately do not have baring on the match, such as lines written on the wrist or not letting Rock finish his lines.



> This is all in the realm of kayfabe. These two are playing controversial figures, and it makes think of seminal encounters from a time ago.


While this is rooted in kayfabe, there are definitely some real issues influencing the way points are being made and coming across to the audience. I think that we had an indication of that on Raw from two weeks ago, but was definitely reaffirmed on Raw Monday night.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Nope.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

NoLeafClover said:


> I understand the promo was designed to give Cena the upper hand. Both this week and last week’s promos were. I don’t have a problem with that, because quite frankly Rock has had the upper hand for the past year. However, while the promos were designed to give Cena an edge, it was taken out of that structure when Cena fucking no sold every word out of Rock’s mouth. I don’t understand what is so hard to understand about why this is a serious issue in building to the match.
> 
> Cena standing there with that smirk on his face, and just looking around uninterested in what was being said as if Rock was fucking Curt Hawkins talking, garnered nothing beneficial from the promo that fuels the rivalry. The most telling piece of this whole thing is that just a little under an hour after the video package showed “How serious Cena is taking this match, and how he needs to beat Rock”, out comes Cena completely contradicting and backtracking everything that was gained from emphasizing the impact of the match and the challenge to his legacy. And it was all done by his actions and attitude of not taking Rock seriously when face to face.
> 
> By Cena acting like a child in that instance, Rock’s words fell flat…which I think was a huge miss for WWE in that those last couple lines from Rock could have really resonated in building the match. Had Cena been staring back at him with a straight face *as Rock said, “I look at you and I see fear John”, the intensity of the segment would have been taken to the next level. That line alone should have really struck a chord with the John Cena character but instead John rolled his eyes and no sold the fuck out of it. AND then to further it, he cut off Rock’s final line. For what benefit? So Cena could look like CM Punk wannabe? It was done in the wrong context and wrong environment, and really hurt how this feud should be being built.* There has to be give and take on both sides in a pro wrestling promo battle. By Cena not giving his end, he was unprofessional and didn’t respect the way this business’ element of storytelling is structured.


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

The Rock is only doing this for the fans and why I believe this is because he has nothing to gain from it and he absolutely despises Cena, So why would he do Cena any favors? For his fans that's why.


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

CrystalFissure said:


> People are overreacting the smiling! Christ, all he's doing is not selling the Rock's threats, because in reality Cena knows all they are are JUST THREATS. Cena can beat the Rock, and he knows it.


Finally, someone with some common sense.


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

So basically Cena is telling the world that he is booked to beat Rock at WM?? Yea that's a great way to sell a match lol.


----------



## antdvda (Aug 9, 2004)

*Cena reminds me of the kids that they take to local prisons for the Scared Straight programs. The inmates get in their face and threaten them but the kids laugh and smile because they know that the inmates wont actually hit them.*

Cena is doing this feud a disservice because he is making it look FAKE. Wrestling is theater...at least try to make it look as real as possible.


If Rock got in the face of some of the greats and said that he was going to rip out their throat and make them his bitch, I doubt they would smile, laugh, play to the camera as if its a joke.


----------



## kwab (Nov 27, 2011)

CrystalFissure said:


> People are overreacting the smiling! Christ, all he's doing is not selling the Rock's threats, because in reality Cena knows all they are are JUST THREATS. Cena can beat the Rock, and he knows it.





itssoeasy23 said:


> Finally, someone with some common sense.


Sorry, but that has got to be some of the most IDIOTIC statements I've read on this entire forum. Apply that to ANY OTHER feud going on and guess what, you'll have fuckin' ruined those feuds. Imagine if Jericho was acting aloof and smiling and not paying attention to anything Punk was saying to him because he knows he could take him (both kayfabe and real life-wise). That would kill Punk's credibility and their feud as a whole. Or what about Triple H looking out at the crowd and mouthing to some fans while grinning during the Undertaker's challenge to him as if to say "yeah, I can't believe this old geezer still thinks he could go." That would ruin Taker's character and whole WrestleMania/streak aura entirely.

Think about it. Cena cuts a serious/self promo about NEEDING to win at 'Mania, about losing everything if he doesn't beat the Rock at 'Mania. That sold the match. He wasted that entire pomo and hurt the match in the process by laughing off the Rock's threats in a matter of seconds. Get a brain, both of you (and anyone else that thinks there's no problem with how the fuck Cena acted).


The serious promo that Cena cut after the Rock had left? THAT should've been done while the Rock was STILL THERE. THAT would've sold the feud and raised it to another level. But no, Cena to disrespect the business by not doing what's right and sell the feud. It's the biggest match in his career to date and he doesn't give a shit. Stupid fuck.


----------



## BeastOfTheEast07 (Jul 11, 2007)

NoLeafClover said:


> Attitude? So we're supposed to buy in to Cena’s new found "attitude" that is centered around him cutting off Rock's lines or smirking like an idiot when Rock is trying to be as serious as possible, _SELLING_ the match? That not attitude. Cena’s “attitude” that focuses on cheap shots not based on Rock’s career in Hollywood, but rather in focusing on petty things that ultimately do not have baring on the match, such as lines written on the wrist or not letting Rock finish his lines.


I think I'm being misunderstood. The 'attitude' I was talking about is from wrestling's beloved Attitude Era. Remember who the WWE considers the pioneers of the Attitude Era, that would be Shawn and Trips. Those guys were kayfabe breaking douchebags, but there was also something to them. They didn't sell alot of things and were somewhat broken IIRC, but they were irreverent and effective. The WWE is still standing after those two, and they have benefited even through their controversial (non-kayfabe)actions. Now I'm not fucking crazy, I don't want to say Cena is analogous to DX, rather that this act of irreverence has had a successful past (even with Punk). 

And I also understand what you're saying. If this sort of indolence takes place every week before Wrestlemania, the whole thing is merde, just fucked entirely. No-selling is a delicate thing to employ, and I'm a little uncertain how creative might handle it forward. But I maintain that Cena really needed that effect of indifference. It seems that there is a larger emphasis on personalities for their showdown, and Cena really needs an overhaul, which has to start from somewhere. If this no-selling does however continue throughout most of this program, I would agree that it would be an INCREDIBLE shame.


----------



## Weatherguesser (Dec 1, 2011)

Cena's promos have been pretty poor in my opinion. Never been a fan of his promo work. No matter how much he scowls or 'talks from the heart,' it always comes across as phony and cheesy. That empty arena promo was so bland and forced that it made me cringe. Cena continues to suck at his job.

Rock has disappointed me in this feud as well. His promos seem less natural than they used to. Although he outshines Cena without even trying.


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

kwab said:


> Sorry, but that has got to be some of the most IDIOTIC statements I've read on this entire forum. Apply that to ANY OTHER feud going on and guess what, you'll have fuckin' ruined those feuds. Imagine if Jericho was acting aloof and smiling and not paying attention to anything Punk was saying to him because he knows he could take him (both kayfabe and real life-wise). That would kill Punk's credibility and their feud as a whole. Or what about Triple H looking out at the crowd and mouthing to some fans while grinning during the Undertaker's challenge to him as if to say "yeah, I can't believe this old geezer still thinks he could go." That would ruin Taker's character and whole WrestleMania/streak aura entirely.
> 
> Think about it. Cena cuts a serious/self promo about NEEDING to win at 'Mania, about losing everything if he doesn't beat the Rock at 'Mania. That sold the match. He wasted that entire pomo and hurt the match in the process by laughing off the Rock's threats in a matter of seconds. Get a brain, both of you (and anyone else that thinks there's no problem with how the fuck Cena acted).
> 
> ...


Disrespecting the business? He doesn't give a shit? 

:lmao

It's simple, he trying to get under The Rock's skin, trying to piss him off. He's not disrespecting the business or ruining the feud, he's "messing" with The Rock. While The Rock is saying threatening things to Cena, Cena is smiling in his face. 

Cena has been "serious" before. In his fued with Punk, Edge, Batista, and Orton. People who attack him personally. All The Rock's criticism of Cena, Cena has heard already for years. Remember: "I should increase my work-rate, I should add to the five moves of doom, I should let me heel persona shine through. Those are not the people I'm concerned about." He's heard the boo's, heard the chants, saw all the criticism over the years, The Rock saying stuff like "shoved down the people's throats," isn't going to get under his skin. The Rock can make fun of Cena's fanbase, what he wears, what he looks like, how the fans view him, the fans reactions towards him. Calling him "Kung Fu Bitch," "Transvestite Wonder Women," and claiming that Cena has "lady-parts" isn't going to intimidate Cena. 

The only thing Cena know's is, at Wrestlemania 28 he will win, that's all Cena cares about.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

BeastOfTheEast07 said:


> What the fuck am I reading here, guys?
> 
> Are people writing that Cena isn't selling the Rock's material? That he's playing a stiff? For about a year now, Cena has been looking like prosaic shit. He was restricted in material, so that The Rock could build up momentum in time for 'Mania. Cena's had the upper hand - for what, like a week? John needs this momentum so badly. He's been presented so poorly against one of the industry's most popular, but it finally seems as if these two personalities are clashing appropriately. Purportedly, these two are some of the finest orators ever in wrestling, and in mainstream wrestling, you don't get over by the respect or friendship promo. The real attraction in wrestling comes from division.
> 
> ...


lolwut? Cena's always had the upper hand. Every time Rock talks, Cena cries about how he isn't around and is gone again. Then insults him, then goes on to his next useless fued. During said fueds, he drops Rock's name occaisionally to get a reaction form the crowd.

Now that Rock's around, they're still giving Cena the upper hand and he blows it with a melodramatic mic flip, a crowd dive into a group of obvious plants who verbally plug Wrestlemania for WWE while looking at the camera, and moronic facial reactions when The Rock confronts him. All right after he just rehashed the same tired bullshit he's always said. Of course, excluding the shit he's been lying about (Rock using too many catch phrases, not being there, etc). 




RatedRviper said:


> It's easy to act tough on fucking forum


It's also easy to act tough when you're protected by the script. Cena would've gotten decked if that was real. If a legit tough guy gets in someone's face, and that person acts like he's a joke and laugh in his face and rolls his eyes and looks at onlookers. . .dude, he's getting stole on. Period.

It was a horrible promo by Cena, and yes, how you sell the other guy's words is a very large part of YOUR promo. They share the promo. . .Rock did well in his part. He made it serious and really sold that he cared about the outcome and wasn't just there as an actor. He clearly showed that he took it serious. Cena did the exact opposite and was a complete joke. It's like a role reversal. Cena came off like the bitch that nobody likes and Rock came off like the vet wrestler who wanted to put the little bitch down.


----------



## DAT SHIT CRAY BRAH (Mar 1, 2012)

TBH Kinda reminds me of what rock did to hogan when he spat in his face and did that "watchuuuu gonnnaa doooooooo blbubsubsubsbdslbsdsbkjhdkkfjbrrrrrrrrrr".


----------



## Suit Up (Feb 24, 2012)

john cena is a hypocrit who couldn't make it in the movie business so he tries to bash the rock about it, the guy is 40 he has every right to leave if he wants to, but typical pg super cena has to say something about it.

i really hope the rock injures cena so bad he won't be able to wrestle again


----------



## Daesim (Nov 23, 2010)

I try to like Cena, but his smirking during the Rock's promo worked my nerves fiercely. Dude's 34 years old, and he's acting like a shop class punk talking back to his social studies teacher. I hope it's a work, and it gets better on Monday.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

Half of the people I see are saying Cena laughing during Rock's promo was disrespectful and hurt the feud and the other half are saying it was him being shook by Rock.

Which is it?


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

Simple answer: No.

Explanation: Rock's whole point in this feud is that people are tired of Cena because he doesn't have the skills to turn a new leaf. Rock is proving why he's a proven draw. He continues to string together creative promos while getting the crowd on his side. Cena continues to repeat the same old lines while at the same time failing to make a point. Apathy has never led someone to success. Cena says WM means everything, yet he's in a position where he needs to change.


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

TGO™ said:


> Half of the people I see are saying Cena laughing during Rock's promo was disrespectful and hurt the feud and the other half are saying it was him being shook by Rock.
> 
> Which is it?


The people who are saying it's disrespectful and it's hurting the feud are taking it way too seriously.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Svart said:


> Simple answer: No.
> 
> Explanation: Rock's whole point in this feud is that people are tired of Cena because he doesn't have the skills to turn a new leaf. Rock is proving why he's a proven draw. He continues to string together creative promos while getting the crowd on his side. *Cena continues to repeat the same old lines while at the same time failing to make a point.*


Are people still going on about this? It's clear that Cena isn't repeating the same stuff any more.


----------



## Suck It (Nov 4, 2007)

Wow people are taking the smile this seriously? I haven't been here in a while and I watched the promo without over analysing it like half the people on here are and at no point did it come off as how people on here are making it seem like it came off. Cena doesn't believe he is really facing 'The Rock' so he is cocky and confident and trying to shake up The Rock even more by showing he isn't getting shook up by 'Dwayne Johnson' and trying to bring out the old Rock, the guy that Cena wants to face at Wrestlemania, not number two, not a man who is a shell of his former self. That is how the promo came off to me and coming into this thread I honestly couldn't help but laugh at what people were complaining about.


----------



## nWo4life33 (Jan 30, 2011)

Suck It said:


> Wow people are taking the smile this seriously? I haven't been here in a while and I watched the promo without over analysing it like half the people on here are and at no point did it come off as how people on here are making it seem like it came off. Cena doesn't believe he is really facing 'The Rock' so he is cocky and confident and trying to shake up The Rock even more by showing he isn't getting shook up by 'Dwayne Johnson' and trying to bring out the old Rock, the guy that Cena wants to face at Wrestlemania, not number two, not a man who is a shell of his former self. That is how the promo came off to me and coming into this thread I honestly couldn't help but laugh at what people were complaining about.


I agree...and I think the week before WM 28 or maybe even 2 weeks, the rock will just go off and have a promo that is prime rock and maybe even end it with the rock bottom. Rock will have all the mometum going into WM and Cena will make a promo shortly before the WM match that he is happy that he will be facing the rock and not just dwayne johnson.

Then Cena will win.


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

Suck It said:


> Wow people are taking the smile this seriously? I haven't been here in a while and I watched the promo without over analysing it like half the people on here are and at no point did it come off as how people on here are making it seem like it came off. Cena doesn't believe he is really facing 'The Rock' so he is cocky and confident and trying to shake up The Rock even more by showing he isn't getting shook up by 'Dwayne Johnson' and trying to bring out the old Rock, the guy that Cena wants to face at Wrestlemania, not number two, not a man who is a shell of his former self. That is how the promo came off to me and coming into this thread I honestly couldn't help but laugh at what people were complaining about.


Cena is #2 to both Dwayne and the Rock. both are bigger stars than Cena.


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

Nope. The only thing that will win me over is a full character change. He needs something different and he needs it now. The WWE is dangerously short on main event heels and as much as I hate sounding like a broken record, a heel turn would be fresh and exciting. They could do it too. They have Punk, Orton and Sheamus to carry the weight on the face side.


----------



## fiji00 (Feb 7, 2012)

i am 100 percent hoping the cena wins during WM rock is nothing but a dumb tooth fairy


----------



## The Fifth McMahon (Mar 8, 2012)

*Cena won me over in 2006 when he held his own against Edge, which is one of the best feuds of the past 5 years. He can be corny, but so can Rock and a lot of the guys on the roster, past and current. I enjoy most of his work.*


----------



## charmed1 (Jul 16, 2011)

Suck It said:


> Wow people are taking the smile this seriously? I haven't been here in a while and I watched the promo without over analysing it like half the people on here are and at no point did it come off as how people on here are making it seem like it came off. Cena doesn't believe he is really facing 'The Rock' so he is cocky and confident and trying to shake up The Rock even more by showing he isn't getting shook up by 'Dwayne Johnson' and trying to bring out the old Rock, the guy that Cena wants to face at Wrestlemania, not number two, not a man who is a shell of his former self. That is how the promo came off to me and coming into this thread I honestly couldn't help but laugh at what people were complaining about.


Totally agree. I found the whining about Cena's "grin" really made some people look like total marks that just don't get it.


----------



## camaster2004 (Jun 26, 2007)

being honest, cena has always been a good worker, it is just getting annoying that he has basically been in the same character for a very long time(5/6 years i think). however i feel that his promos are very good at the moment, but i think they are making rocks look bad so people start to cheer for cena a bit more so they can do the shock heel turn, which everyone is hoping for and then they will probably try for Rock/Cena 2 at WM 29 as they are hoping that rock will wrestle there.


----------



## Shockmaster2010 (Jun 15, 2010)

I can't say Cena is winning me over but his recent promos have been some good work. He's taking a cue from Punk and throwing in quite a bit of real-life shit to spice up the smack-talk. (More accurately, the writers are using the same technique for both guys). I like it. Rock looks seriously lost for words. I'm sure that's going to change as they build up the match; however, I'd never have thought Cena could be this convincing in his own role.

Bottom line: it's actually making me interested in the storyline. I wasn't a year ago, six months ago, or even three months ago. If it's doing the same for a big segment of the audience, that's what they're going for.


----------



## weProtectUs (Aug 17, 2010)

The issue of smiling is that it makes it seem like he isn't taking The Rock seriously, and if this ends with The Rock losing at WrestleMania then, not only did Cena win in the build up to the match he also won the match, I thought the point of the feud was to have it seem like The Rock is unstoppable (which is why what happened at Survivor Series happened) so the win for Cena at WrestleMania would be that much bigger. If Cena's just not going to take The Rock seriously and then beat him at WM it would bring a weird end to this whole year of anticipation for Rock/Cena, but then again I guess it's just a sign of how bad WWE booking has in these past years(this past year was alright).


----------



## Camoron (Aug 24, 2004)

What's really winning me over about his promos is how much anger people have over them.


----------



## Garevt (Mar 8, 2012)

Not yet but i like the fact he has stepped up his game.


----------



## Stadhart (Jan 25, 2009)

To the people saying Cena is winning the fued - there were next to no crowd reactions to anything Cena had to say - it was dead quiet - and that just says to me the whole thing is falling flat due to Cena's attitude towards the whole thing and him not taking it seriously

There are still a couple of weeks left for improvement but someone needs to slap Cena and tell him to cut out the no-sell and that goofy grin and things might improve


----------



## Mister J (Dec 12, 2008)

No. His promos are awful. I would rather watch a good wrestling match.


----------



## Rayfu (Oct 28, 2011)

> To the people saying Cena is winning the fued - there were next to no crowd reactions to anything Cena had to say - it was dead quiet


Did you have it on mute?



> \There are still a couple of weeks left for improvement but someone needs to slap Cena and tell him to cut out the no-sell and that goofy grin and things might improve
> 
> 
> > So Cena needs to stop smiling, make the rock look better then him and bend over back wards and then and only then it will be good?


----------



## Gaius_Baltar (Jan 31, 2012)

The Rock is ruining the promos, not John Cena. Dwayne has forgotten how to talk in the ring as The Rock. If you watch some old Attitude Era promos the difference is like night and day. Attitude Era Rock would match John Cena on the mic, rather than be completely owned every time they're in the ring together.


----------



## Mister J (Dec 12, 2008)

John Cena has never really been good at doing promos anyway.


----------



## Stadhart (Jan 25, 2009)

Rayfu said:


> *Did you have it on mute?*
> 
> not at all - hardly any reaction at all from the crowd during his promos
> 
> the areans should be rocking with a feud of this size but the whole thing just feels flat


----------



## Rayfu (Oct 28, 2011)

> not at all - hardly any reaction at all from the crowd during his promos


Sorry but no, what I hear is a very good reaction.


> the areans should be rocking with a feud of this size but the whole thing just feels flat


I think that has to do more with the fact that its been a year long, on again, off again, respect, hate, respect hate, off again, on again feud.

Cean gets a very good reaction.


----------



## Stadhart (Jan 25, 2009)

Rayfu said:


> Sorry but no, what I hear is a very good reaction.
> 
> 
> I think that has to do more with the fact that its been a year long, on again, off again, respect, hate, respect hate, off again, on again feud.
> ...


we are going to go round in circles here but he got an average reaction at best - and if this had been done right(and is still enough time left to do it) it could be white hot leading up to the big match at WM but instead it is failing


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Slowly but surely Cena is winning me over yes.

I remembered last night that I used to really like him. Remember when he used to pump up his reebok pumps during a match, now that would be heroic, I'd actually Mark out if he did it against the Rock at Mania.

What's funny is that it's slowly becoming cool to like John Cena again. (or is it?)


----------



## SimbaTGO (Mar 29, 2011)

Full Nelson King said:


> Slowly but surely Cena is winning me over yes.
> 
> I remembered last night that I used to really like him. Remember when he used to pump up his reebok pumps during a match, now that would be heroic, I'd actually Mark out if he did it against the Rock at Mania.
> 
> What's funny is that it's slowly becoming cool to like John Cena again. (or is it?)


I hope this was sarcasm dude?

how in the blue hell can Cena become interesting, when this dude lacks the ability to entertain by himself.

in the feud with The Rock, the only interesting thing what comes out of Cenas mouth is, when he praises The Rock.


----------



## Suit Up (Feb 24, 2012)

hornswoggle is more credible then cena


----------



## Padhlala (Feb 23, 2012)

No. He has killed this storyline by constantly b*tching every week for the past year about the rock. He laughs and smirks (the same fake smile he does when he gets booed out of the building). And then acts like he wants it more.

Also, it is taking *A LOT* of the WWE's booking and for the rock to take it easy fr Cena to look good. If you see rocks promo after the Portland show, and see how rock owned that fan, if he used that material, cena would've been owned by a MILE.

And, 2 weeks after Mania, he's gonna do the same old crap he's been doing every week for as long as I can remember.


----------



## volunteer75 (May 1, 2009)

Yes he is. Cena is making Mr. Johnson his bitch....


----------



## SimbaTGO (Mar 29, 2011)

volunteer75 said:


> Yes he is. Cena is making Mr. Johnson his bitch....


and how?
because Cena was saying that he is a sob?:lmao
dude, grow up


----------



## Jimmy Fly Half (Dec 20, 2011)

Mister J said:


> John Cena has never really been good at doing promos anyway.


For some reason I liked his thuganomics promo's :$


----------



## JeebaK (Mar 8, 2012)

Actually Cena's promos have been interesting lately. Mainly because he wasnt limited to the PG crap. Anybody who thinks otherwise is just a die hard rock mark and are insulting themselves. Cena's promo against Eve was gold. But sadly he cant make promos like he did against Kane, Eve, Rock regularly because wwe will limit him to the pg crap again after rock leaves for hollywood.


----------



## kwab (Nov 27, 2011)

JeebaK said:


> Actually Cena's promos have been interesting lately. Mainly because he wasnt limited to the PG crap. *Anybody who thinks otherwise is just a die hard rock mark and are insulting themselves.* Cena's promo against Eve was gold. But sadly he cant make promos like he did against Kane, Eve, Rock regularly because wwe will limit him to the pg crap again after rock leaves for hollywood.


I absolutely HATE when people say shit like that. It's just another way of saying "I'm right, you're wrong."


----------



## Villalltheway (Jul 21, 2011)

Cena been doing ok, better then he has been doing for a few years. I think this is the hole reason wwe got rock back, so it would help cena, since there is no other wrestler on the show that can seem to improve him. I can see Cena turning heel at wm or after it, which i feel will help him a great deal. Also props to rock, its not like he needs all this shit, with all the wrestlers hating on him.


----------



## Undashing Rom (Sep 17, 2011)

A little bit. I agree with the things he said about The Rock, that the Rock isn't dedicating himself to this business unlike him, and that he always brings it via satelite unless he wants to promote something.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

There is no hope for any of you.

You're bringing up points that Rocks countered already.

SMH


----------



## Federation Bhoy (Jul 18, 2011)

I see people on here getting wound up about Cena smiling through The Rocks promo, but i feel Cena was simply making a statement to The Rock that many are thinking. The Rock fills out promos with long pauses for boring chants such as "Fruity Pebbles", he bulks out promos with catchphrases and general nonsense talk, in short he says a lot whilst saying very little at all. Cena was merely challenging The Rock to go toe to toe with him with his wit as when it came to a live promo, The Rock was failing again. The Rock just isn't saying anything new. His segments on history were great and very entertaining yeah, but when one on one with Cena, it wasn't the same story. People are fine to have their criticisms with Cena, but theres no denying he is stepping and up week on week. His promos are clearly reminiscent of his earlier promos in the WWE and for i one feel the onus is on The Rock to show us he is actually capable of taking on Cena when one on one during their promos.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Cena has impressed me but he hasn't won me over. I'm sick to death with these guys talking. They need to fucking brawl already. I don't know how can anyone allow someone stand right in your face and run their mouth and you just stand their and take it. If I was either guy I would've decked them by now. Their war of words has gotten stale already.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

Cena does not need to win me over, Rock lost me the day he opened his mouth saying he would be here and is never going away, followed by going away.

Besides that, the doctor of thuganomics is worth waiting for the return.


----------



## Woo-Woo-Woo (Jul 9, 2011)

he is a ggj (look a sig)


----------



## illmat (Mar 6, 2012)

Undashing Rom said:


> A little bit. I agree with the things he said about The Rock, that the Rock isn't dedicating himself to this business unlike him, and that he always brings it via satelite unless he wants to promote something.


Other than promoting twitter and facebook, all of which WWE is trying to promote, what movie's or shows has he been promoting? He mentioned nothing about Journey 2 or Fast and Furious during his segments. WWE made a video of him traveling for Journey but they have done that for Cena for his movies, Triple H for his.


----------



## Rayfu (Oct 28, 2011)

> WWE made a video of him traveling for Journey but they have done that for Cena for his movies, Triple H for his.


That right there my friend, is promoting the movie, and yes they did it for the others, but thats becuse, that makes WWE $$$$, Rock's moive dose not, it makes it for Rocks people, rock IS promoting his movies anytime he is there, be it by passing by mention how well his movie was doing in box office, or by mention the movie , and WWE don’t get the money for it.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Rayfu said:


> That right there my friend, is promoting the movie, and yes they did it for the others, but thats becuse, that makes WWE $$$$, Rock's moive dose not, it makes it for Rocks people, *rock IS promoting his movies anytime he is there,* be it by passing by mention how well his movie was doing in box office, or by mention the movie , and WWE don’t get the money for it.


No hes not and he never personally mentions on air how well it does. He does that on Twitter. But its not like he can hide it. Hes a movie star and people will just say hes doing it for movies till the end of time regardless. Im sure WWE gets money off of Rock in some fashion. Not like it matters anyway.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

The Sinner said:


> Cena does not need to win me over, Rock lost me the day he opened his mouth saying he would be here and is never going away, followed by going away.
> 
> Besides that, the doctor of thuganomics is worth waiting for the return.


Except he didn't go away. He was coming off a 7 year absence where he was legitimately away from the business and the WWE. Thats what that was all about. Last time I checked, Rock has not went away from the WWE like that since his return. That line was all apart of the storyline anyway.


----------



## JERIPUNK (Nov 19, 2009)

*Cena has done nothing even close to these :*


.....and ben franklin said "Screw that damn Kite,this man is electricity"..

hahahahahaha


Johny Cena went to town ridin' on a pony , Rock stuck a feather up his ass and called﻿ him a Jabroni.


"What 4th Dimension of Hell did THIS come﻿ from??? 


"there﻿ a man in hes 30s or 40s who actually has this in his garden and he is a virgin ( Cena garden gnome )


"Making John Cena look like a transvestite wonder woman fighting crime".


What has Cena said or done that is better than any of these ??????????????????????


----------



## Creme De La Creme (Aug 20, 2011)

The Sinner said:


> Cena does not need to win me over, Rock lost me the day he opened his mouth saying he would be here and is never going away, followed by going away.
> 
> Besides that, the doctor of thuganomics is worth waiting for the return.


He didn't go away yet. I'm sure you already know that, though.


----------



## hockytalky (Mar 17, 2005)

NO!:shaq What you talking about Willis? He just irritates the hell out of me because for the better part of five years he hasn't come with this kind of promo energy. The guy has done the same promo for years like he had a stick up his ass and now I'm suppose to believe this edgy good guy Cena. Hell nah, the only good thing Cena has going for him is Rock can't refute his arguments of him never being there or Staying loyal to the WWE that's about it. A man can only listen to the same old sob story till he breaks down himself and :bron3.


----------



## Poltergeist (Dec 19, 2009)

*Former Cena-basher, now a Cena fan.*

I'll admit. I was the guy always bashing Cena after every corny promo, after every time he entered the area talking to the camera, after every time he executed the "5 moves of doom" and laughed every time he had his shirt thrown back at him and the whole crowd was chanting "Cena sucks!"

And I don't regret any of it because at the time it was justified.

Lately, however, I've come to the realization that not only are Cena's promos getting tremendously better, but he will in fact turn heel at WrestleMania 28. There's just no other way WM28 can end without Cena turning heel.

Everybody knows it's going to happen. No matter how hard you try to convince yourself that Vince won't let it happen, it's going to happen.

Anyway in conclusion, I'm now a Cena mark after 7 years of Cena bashing. I know alot of this Cena vs Rock may seem like kayfabe, but at the core of it, Cena is right. The Rock left us, and returns afters a long time of abandonment, and doesn't even bother to show up every weekend? Not even every other weekend? If the Rock really loved the fans and loved the business, he wouldn't be doing movies. Either way he's going to make a ton of money, but money shouldn't be the issue. 

You're always supposed to do what you love to do, and evidently and obviously, The Rock cares about one thing only.


----------



## Punk4lyfe22 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Former Cena-basher, now a Cena fan.*

Im not a fan of Cena, but he is talented, very talented, im not a fan of his promos, but he is great at them. He is all around a great performer, even if i dont like him.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

*Re: Former Cena-basher, now a Cena fan.*



Poltergeist said:


> I'll admit. I was the guy always bashing Cena after every corny promo, after every time he entered the area talking to the camera, after every time he executed the "5 moves of doom" and laughed every time he had his shirt thrown back at him and the whole crowd was chanting "Cena sucks!"
> 
> And I don't regret any of it because at the time it was justified.
> 
> ...


Then have fun with your still babyface after WrestleMania Cena:lmao
You said that if The Rock really loved the fans and the business he wouldn`t be doing movies and he does it because of money?
What about Cena? If Cena would cared about his fans who cheered for him 2003-2004 he wouldn`t turn into this superman and losing his old fans. If Cena really loved the business he wouldn`t spit on it by winning 500 titles in a year. If The Rock is bad and evil and only thinks about money, Cena is bad and evil too. Why somebody in the position as the face of the company like John Cena never told Vince that he will turn heel? Because he made 106 million $ last year as babyface and he won`t turn heel because he thinks about money, why is he constantly in the main event? Because he earns more as a main eventer.

I really started to hate this stupid Cenation threads.
btw you forgot to tell that Rocky is bad because he brings it via satellite. Same old shit fpalm


----------



## max314 (Jan 10, 2012)

Who cares if Rock's promoting his shit?

No-one expects him to work for charity. Like Rock said, Cena's getting a paycheck in the millions. So I guess he can just know his role and shut his mouth.

Least Rock had the guts to cut loose of the WWE and try making it in the movies. Cena's still straddling both lanes.


----------



## Naman (Feb 17, 2012)

*Re: Former Cena-basher, now a Cena fan.*



Poltergeist said:


> I'll admit. I was the guy always bashing Cena after every corny promo, after every time he entered the area talking to the camera, after every time he executed the "5 moves of doom" and laughed every time he had his shirt thrown back at him and the whole crowd was chanting "Cena sucks!"
> 
> And I don't regret any of it because at the time it was justified.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry, but that's one of the most ridiculous things I've ever read and it surprises me that people, let alone grown ass men, still have this short-sighted mentality. There are plenty reasons to discredit The Rock, but him leaving doesn't seem like a valid, legitimate reason to dislike the guy, and reeks of selfishness and immaturity. When a child grows up and eventually finds a profession that he loves, supports himself, then moves out of the house..does it mean he doesn't love his parents because he's moved on to bigger and better things? In most cases, no. The Rock coming back when he doesn't HAVE(I hafta bold this, cause it's a keyword) to is enough proof that he cares for his fans. He's enduring all of this slanderous remarks on from professional wrestlers, and people such as yourself, just so he can entertain the people when he could've just stayed out of the treacherous shadows of professional wrestling and continue to bask in the limelight of Hollywood. But he didn't. 

Not only is he BACK in the WWE, but somehow he's going to fit the company in his schedule (as a legitimate fucking actor in hollywood) to entertain people more in 2012, and he's supposedly wrestling in Summerslam. People have no valid reasoning, or at least reasoning based on any type of logic whatsoever, to boo this man simply because he "left." Find him stale, think he's getting killed in promos, overrated, whatever, I can understand those even if I don't agree with those arguments. But because he "left?" Ridiculous. Especially since he came back!


----------



## max314 (Jan 10, 2012)

You don't get it, Naman. Changing careers is evil. It's like drinking blended babies.

Cena's sentimental promos are hard proof of this.


----------



## Jacare (Apr 29, 2011)

A little, but I'm sure once this Rock/Cena thing is over he'll regress back to being a child entertainer.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

Jacare said:


> A little, but I'm sure once this Rock/Cena thing is over he'll regress back to being a child entertainer.


This, sadly.


----------



## dinkibass (May 20, 2008)

He needs to learn to REact to what is said. He just stands there when people talk to him without selling what they say


----------



## greaz taker! (Sep 12, 2010)

cena sucks


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

dinkibass said:


> He needs to learn to REact to what is said. He just stands there when people talk to him without selling what they say


Say that to the Cena fans. They think this is all kafabe and Cena is intimidating Rock LOL.


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

Yes he has won me over by comparing himself to the NEW ENGLAND PATRIOTS and this "I am so serious CRAP." Cena needs to redefine himself. He is SO boring. Not a terrible wrestler, not bad on the mic, just boring and cheesy as he is billed.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

max314 said:


> You don't get it, Naman. Changing careers is evil. It's like drinking blended babies.
> 
> Cena's sentimental promos are hard proof of this.


It is when you say you love this business and don't even show your face for seven years. He's back now, whoopty do, take your wrestlemania paycheck and GTFO for another 7 years.


----------



## The Main Headliner (Mar 5, 2009)

Fans that r honestly upset that the rock chose acting over wrestling are completely and utterly selfish, with a slave master mentality, period. No one owns the rock, he can do whatever he wants. I was watching this:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vkjoGWPqeSs&feature=youtube_gdata_player
and it reminded me why the rock was awesome and will always be better than the dr of suburbanomics. Part of me wants the rock to turn heel and completely shoot on cena, the dumbass fans that r actually mad and jealous of his success, and The wrestlers in the back hating on him. It would be one of the greatest in wwe history.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

The Sinner said:


> It is when you say you love this business and don't even show your face for seven years. He's back now, whoopty do, take your wrestlemania paycheck and *GTFO for another 7 years.*


Except that's not the case.

Keep crying though.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

WrestlingforEverII said:


> Except that's not the case.
> 
> Keep crying though.


When Cena goes over Rock at Wrestlemania 28 the Cena marks will over take the Rock marks on this board get ready for it.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

The Main Headliner said:


> Fans that r honestly upset that the rock chose acting over wrestling are completely and utterly selfish, with a slave master mentality, period. No one owns the rock, he can do whatever he wants. I was watching this:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vkjoGWPqeSs&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> and it reminded me why the rock was awesome and will always be better than the dr of suburbanomics. Part of me wants the rock to turn heel and completely shoot on cena, the dumbass fans that r actually mad and jealous of his success, and The wrestlers in the back hating on him. It would be one of the greatest in wwe history.


The sad thing is mate, with this Rock Vs. Dwayne storyline they've appeared to have gone with, him being heel would be fucking perfect. The Hollywood Rock character is needed for this storyine imo, it really does.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

The Hardcore Show said:


> When Cena goes over Rock at Wrestlemania 28 the Cena marks will over take the Rock marks on this board get ready for it.


Oh I agree.


----------



## Kaiju (Dec 20, 2006)

Maybe Cena is "no selling" things like Rock threatening to "rip his throat out" because coming from the rock that kind of thing is comical and unbelievable.

WWE isnt "holding Rock back" you guys. watch the promos. its the same stick he gave you during the attitude era. you are all just so enamored with the rock your blind to see this and the fact that cena is making him look stupid week in and week out. but its ok kids some day you will open your eyes.


----------



## Rayfu (Oct 28, 2011)

WrestlingforEverII said:


> Except that's not the case.
> 
> Keep crying though.


So you really think he is going to stay?


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## The Main Headliner (Mar 5, 2009)

Kaiju said:


> Maybe Cena is "no selling" things like Rock threatening to "rip his throat out" because coming from the rock that kind of thing is comical and unbelievable.
> 
> WWE isnt "holding Rock back" you guys. watch the promos. its the same stick he gave you during the attitude era. you are all just so enamored with the rock your blind to see this and the fact that cena is making him look stupid week in and week out. but its ok kids some day you will open your eyes.


I disagree, Rock in 99-2003, hell, Rock from his Nation days would completely destroy John Cena. There is absolutely no doubt that The Rock is holding back. That promo from the summer completely obliterates the entire John Cena character. There is no way the WWE would let the rock do that live in a the middle of the ring in front of Suburbanomics, which is fine. Also, let's be real here, there's a reason that people think the Rock's holding back; it's the tremendous good will from his prime that is still in the memories of many many many fans who are in there 20's, early 30's. 

Also, i mean don't get me wrong, he IS a little rusty right now, but what else is gonna happen if you've been away from the WWE for 7 years.


----------



## rockymark94 (Jan 3, 2012)

The thing about this feud is that Cena is being booked as a saint who is allowed to shoot on the rock's personal life, but the rock can't do the same thing. Just imagine if they let the rock talk about Cena pandering to the crowd and visiting sick kids to get people to like him since he's void of talent or him saying Cena will go down as the worst top guy in history because he just doesnt have the craft that the guys before him have.


----------



## Crowking (Oct 19, 2011)

rockymark94 said:


> The thing about this feud is that Cena is being booked as a saint who is allowed to shoot on the rock's personal life, but the rock can't do the same thing. *Just imagine if they let the rock talk about Cena pandering to the crowd and visiting sick kids to get people to like him since he's void of talent* or him saying Cena will go down as the worst top guy in history because he just doesnt have the craft that the guys before him have.


I actually think this would make people boo the Rock. It would make him sound like a bitter cry baby.

But then again, I think Cena sounds like a bitter cry baby since this is the type of stuff he says...and since I'm probably a minority in the WWE's audience it may have the intended affect.


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

Crowking said:


> I actually think this would make people boo the Rock. It would make him sound like a bitter cry baby.
> 
> But then again, I think Cena sounds like a bitter cry baby since this is the type of stuff he says...and since I'm probably a minority in the WWE's audience it may have the intended affect.


he should never mention anything about sick kids thats career suicide lol - rock can't say anything about cena except for what everyone else has said starting from nexus and on.. rock has nada to say about the bland cena he should probably go on the forums and get material lol


----------



## Fatmanp (Aug 27, 2006)

No because he is only going back to his rapper roots because Vince realises that Rock will kill him pre mania and kill off the hype with his cheesey character. He will be back to normal on April 2nd.


----------



## y2jcviper (Sep 20, 2004)

No, is the same idiot.


----------



## Rayfu (Oct 28, 2011)

Fatmanp said:


> No because he is only going back to his rapper roots because Vince realises that Rock will kill him pre mania and kill off the hype with his cheesey character. He will be back to normal on April 2nd.


I disagree, there is no proof of this, but it dose prove one thing, its not Cena, Cean can and has done good on the mic, some may disagree but many are liking this new him, it shows he CAN do good, unlike what many say.
Now weither its WWE holding him back or him self is hard to say


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

rockymark94 said:


> The thing about this feud is that Cena is being booked as a saint who is allowed to shoot on the rock's personal life, but the rock can't do the same thing. Just imagine if they let the rock talk about Cena pandering to the crowd and *visiting sick kids to get people to like him* since he's void of talent or him saying Cena will go down as the worst top guy in history because he just doesnt have the craft that the guys before him have.


That might actually be the worst idea ever. 

And yes, Cena has been growing on me the last few weeks. I didn't like his pretaped stuff but in front of the live crowd he's been awesome and is making me enjoy Raw a lot more.


----------



## Kincaid (Mar 31, 2011)

He won me over.

Cena's saying "Your underestimating me, you left us for hollywood, you talk like a child, you're not the same rock anymore" and Rock's comeback every time is "You're a homosexual and your momma dresses you funny."

Rock feels like a bully


----------



## max314 (Jan 10, 2012)

Kincaid said:


> He won me over.
> 
> Cena's saying "Your underestimating me, you left us for hollywood, you talk like a child, you're not the same rock anymore" and Rock's comeback every time is "You're a homosexual and your momma dresses you funny."
> 
> Rock feels like a bully


The Rock has addressed every single one of Cena's arguments at some point or another.

But on the live shows they're deliberately playing The Rock down. Some people seem to forget that The Rock is a trained, professional actor. His performances are more subtle and more poignant than ever. In a way, he's almost "too good" for wrestling in that he's just _so_ damn real.

Because of that, I believe every word The Rock says. Even with the whole wrist notes thing, Cena's the one who feels like he's reciting lines from some parallel universe while The Rock is completely emotionally engaged, completely in the moment. On a pure performance level, The Rock is pushing Cena out of frame every time they're on screen together. There's just no comparison.

In terms of their characters, Cena's the one who seems like a self-righteous bully. He started the whole thing by bitching about The Rock, and now The Rock's come back saying, "You aren't entertaining. Here's how you do it, boy."

Honestly, with every passing episode, I'm reminded of just how damn good he has become.


----------



## rockymark94 (Jan 3, 2012)

max314 said:


> The Rock has addressed every single one of Cena's arguments at some point or another.
> 
> But on the live shows they're deliberately playing The Rock down. Some people seem to forget that The Rock is a trained, professional actor. His performances are more subtle and more poignant than ever. In a way, he's almost "too good" for wrestling in that he's just _so_ damn real.
> 
> ...


 Add the crazy adulation he gets from this new generation of fans whom he hasn't interacted with for 7+ years without having to shoot just shows how unparalleled the two guys are in terms of presence and charisma. I know it must suck for Cena to be booed in every city around the globe and them upstaged by the former top guy who hasnt appeared live for 7 years, which would make his heel turn realistic as fuck.


----------



## Foz (Jul 21, 2008)

I was never a Cena hater. I've always respected the guy but I was never comfortable with what the WWE does with him. Lately though in his promos, he kinda won me over but not by much. That's just me though.

Personally though, I don't care for their match at WrestleMania. I really really don't. Idc how big or iconic it is, I just can't care to like it at all.


----------



## Rayfu (Oct 28, 2011)

max314 said:


> The Rock has addressed every single one of Cena's arguments at some point or another.
> 
> But on the live shows they're deliberately playing The Rock down. Some people seem to forget that The Rock is a trained, professional actor. His performances are more subtle and more poignant than ever. In a way, he's almost "too good" for wrestling in that he's just _so_ damn real.
> 
> ...


Sorry but this reminds me of him being a champ of pepole, which makes sense, he can say anything, anything at all and pepole will chant it, that to me has nothing to do with "mic skills" becuse its not that, its he has this hold of pepole, he could go in and bomb and pepole would love what he says.


----------



## Mr.S (Dec 21, 2009)

Absolutely. I am shocked that Cena has been owning the Rock this bad. I never expected Cena to embarass the Rock this bad & make him his bitch. Cena has really raised his game.

Having said that I dont think I will ever cheer for him,he is way too stale as a face as he has been playing the same character for almost a decade now. But if turns heel,I think he can be the biggest heel since Hogan's NWO run. I would love a Cena heel turn.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Thr Rock can pee on most of you and it would be the greatest thing ever in your life,ergo..Cena can make it rain gold while have Eve blow you and you would still curse him name...sometimes you just have to put the hate cup down and back away for a bit


----------



## SimbaTGO (Mar 29, 2011)

Mr.S said:


> *Absolutely. I am shocked that Cena has been owning the Rock this bad.* I never expected Cena to embarass the Rock this bad & make him his bitch. Cena has really raised his game.
> 
> Having said that I dont think I will ever cheer for him,he is way too stale as a face as he has been playing the same character for almost a decade now. But if turns heel,I think he can be the biggest heel since Hogan's NWO run. I would love a Cena heel turn.


How for gods sake can Cena dominate The Rock, if the Rock made Cena lose his temper and made Cena acknowledge himself that he is a sob?


----------



## The Main Headliner (Mar 5, 2009)

Mr.S said:


> Absolutely. I am shocked that Cena has been owning the Rock this bad. I never expected Cena to embarass the Rock this bad & make him his bitch. Cena has really raised his game.
> 
> Having said that I dont think I will ever cheer for him,he is way too stale as a face as he has been playing the same character for almost a decade now. But if turns heel,I think he can be the biggest heel since Hogan's NWO run. I would love a Cena heel turn.


This is what i don't get... Cena has been completely and utterly embarrassed foe over a year by the rock. Survivor Series was an example of this. The crowd chants things the rock said without the rock even being there. He loses mania cause of the rock, etc. This is pretty bad especially for being the face of the company. Cena one ups the rock one week, and no sells a promo in his hometown that slightly cheered for him more than average and that's owning the rock?!?! Lmfao, am I missing something here?


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

The Main Headliner said:


> This is what i don't get... Cena has been completely and utterly embarrassed foe over a year by the rock. Survivor Series was an example of this. The crowd chants things the rock said without the rock even being there. He loses mania cause of the rock, etc. This is pretty bad especially for being the face of the company. Cena one ups the rock one week, and no sells a promo in his hometown that slightly cheered for him more than average and that's owning the rock?!?! Lmfao, am I missing something here?


You are missing the brain wash part WWE uses on their fans to love cena.


----------



## Creme De La Creme (Aug 20, 2011)

The Main Headliner said:


> This is what i don't get... Cena has been completely and utterly embarrassed foe over a year by the rock. Survivor Series was an example of this. The crowd chants things the rock said without the rock even being there. He loses mania cause of the rock, etc. This is pretty bad especially for being the face of the company. Cena one ups the rock one week, and no sells a promo in his hometown that slightly cheered for him more than average and that's owning the rock?!?! Lmfao, am I missing something here?



Nope. you aren't. People are just really that dumb


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Mr.S said:


> Absolutely. I am shocked that Cena has been owning the Rock this bad. I never expected Cena to embarass the Rock this bad & make him his bitch. Cena has really raised his game.
> 
> Having said that I dont think I will ever cheer for him,he is way too stale as a face as he has been playing the same character for almost a decade now. But if turns heel,I think he can be the biggest heel since Hogan's NWO run. I would love a Cena heel turn.


I still don't see how people are saying that Cena stepped up. Both of them are trading juvenile insults and Cena hasn't said anything noteworthy besides the typical "You're not here but I am" or "You're a big movie star and you don't care about the WWE".


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

Nope Cena already won me over during one night stand 2006, and again at last years money in the bank, when he was being boo'ed out of the building, but he didn't throw a fit like Batista did, he came to work.


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

cena > rock


----------



## max314 (Jan 10, 2012)

Rayfu said:


> [The Rock] could go in and bomb and pepole would love what he says.


It's not bombing if people love what you say.


----------



## Rayfu (Oct 28, 2011)

max314 said:


> It's not bombing if people love what you say.


But it dose prove its not his skill on the mic but his skill over pepole, he is a natural at making pepole like anything

He could make pepole buy beach houses in mainland areas.

Even when he dose ACTIONS, with no words, pepole love it, he knows how to get pepole going, but his mic skills them self are... eh, he uses the same stuff over and over, and makes pepole chant difrent insults at someone.
He could talk about drying paint and pepole would love it, but the promo still sucks in terms of what he is meant to do (get the feud going)


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)




----------



## Ronsterno1 (Nov 19, 2006)

No. I really dont mind Cena, but he has grown very stale as a face regardless of him being a merchandise machine. And he hasnt improved in the ring in at least 4 years since 2007.


----------



## max314 (Jan 10, 2012)

Rayfu said:


> But it dose prove its not his skill on the mic but his skill over pepole, he is a natural at making pepole like anything
> 
> He could make pepole buy beach houses in mainland areas.
> 
> ...


You state the reasons why The Rock has great mic skills, and then say he doesn't have great mic skills.

Maybe I'm missing something


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Yeh, Rock is a verbal Jeff Hardy without pitfalls.


----------



## SharpshooterSmith (May 7, 2011)

I have to admit that Cena has been impressing me with his promos lately. The problem for me is that he's bringing it now, leading up to this big match, but after WrestleMania, it's probably going to be back to the same old thing. Cena comes out, a huge smile on his face, makes some corny jokes and talks about he's never going to quit. I understand he needed to crank it up for this feud, but I just think it is pretty disappointing that it won't last. That's the thing with Cena. He never changes. It's just the same thing over and over again. He overcomes the odds, plays to the kiddies and eventually nabs the WWE Championship.

Wash. Rinse. Repeat.


----------



## Living Tribunal (Jan 24, 2012)

The Rocks "Concert" tore Cena's crappy rap to pieces.


----------



## Crowking (Oct 19, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> Yeh, Rock is a *verbal Jeff Hardy* without pitfalls.


What?

I'm not dogging on you I just don't understand where your analogy is going...


----------



## $id (Jan 20, 2006)

I dont understand why cena just got 2 mins....rock got shit load-a time.


----------



## Mcmone3737 (Aug 27, 2007)

IAmLegend12.21.12 said:


> The Rock is arguably one of the best guys on the mic to ever work for the WWE and with that being said, John Cena is making The Rock look like The Zombie from ECW on the mic. John Cena just looks like a completely different guy since this Rock & Cena feud started. Of course he still the same guy in the ring but on the mic he seems alot edgier then ever considering the PG thing. So Is John Cena Winning You Guys Over With His Mic Work ?


No. Just No. What we have here is a classic example of the underdog exceeding people's expectations making him appear much better than he really is. If anything this has made me hate Cena even more because it confirms what we have known since 2007, and that is John Cena has been holding back/going through the motions/been in cruise control for roughly 5 years now. If he had been cutting promos like this over the last 5 years we would all love him like Rock, Austin, HBK, Hart, Hogan etc. Really more people should be pissed off about this, this is why we hate Cena.


----------



## Samuray (Feb 1, 2011)

I MARKED THE FUCK OUT FOR DR. OF THUGANOMICS!(Y) What a mark-out moment.


----------

